# Full Review of Elixa Probiotic (How i solved MY ibs)



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all! I've been on these forums a while now and I'm often asked about the specifics of what helped me, so (after checking it was ok with a forum moderator) I thought I'd put it into one nice little concise thread here to save me having to repeat all the info everytime I am asked. (I am also very interested in all the news articles/scientific studies being released every day that discover new things about how gut health affects so many things. It has become a passion of mine to research and experiment and I'd be happy to share any information with other people interested in this topic.)

I'm going to try and make this nicely formatted to avoid those big walls of text that I can never sit through and read to the end!

***Skip to the green bit if you just want my review.***

Background of my IBS

Symptoms

*Short version:* I had severe PAIN for the last 5 years of my IBS. I had mild diarrhoea and uncomfortable bloating for the entire 20 years of my IBS. I rarely had constipation. (I also had a few skin conditions and a bit of a depressed mental state, which I did not previously link to my IBS.)

*Long version:* Until I was around 20, my symptoms were bloating and occasional IBS-D. For that reason I found it very uncomfortable but never enough for me to think it was a serious problem that I needed to go to the doctor's for. Infact as a school kid I thought my pants were too tight and assumed most kids had this constant abdominal pain from those non-elasticated school trousers (LOL). I also spent ages wiping my behind on the toilet, to the extent that my mother would notice how long I was in the bathroom for or how much toilet roll I used. I also thought that it was not my problem and that I was just more careful about cleaning my behind. Little did I know that once you're healthy, it takes about 1-2 wipes and everything is absolutely spotless. When I had IBS it was a marathon of 10-15 wipes.

Around 19/20 years old, the intense stabbing pains arrived. I believe it was one or all of the following: I took a lot of antibiotics for about 3 months straight. I had some severe food poisoning. I reduced my diet down to very low carbohydrate which I think caused me to become intolerant to more and more foods. I was eating a tonne of fruit.

Anway, these pains were SEVERE. I mean they were absolutely the worse pain I ever felt and I've broken bones and had a couple of pretty gnarly operations to compare it with!

I was also now waking up every morning with a really, really bad headache. Like the feeling of grogginess plus an elephant sitting on your head. I was also waking up multiple times during the early hours with the stabbing abdominal pain. It would keep me in a state of exhausted intermittent dozing from around 5am until when I had to get up.

The pain was also severe enough that it would sometimes prevent me from being able to concentrate on my school/work at all. That's how hard I had to focus on trying to manage this pain.

So yeah... it was quite bad in the pain department. The bloating was also now very bad.

What I tried

I tried eliminating things from my diet, one by one until I was down to a zero-carb diet (aka. Atkins Diet). Up until I took Elixa, this was the most effective thing but completely impractical. It also had the downside of making me even more sensitive to the bloat-inducing foods if I ever accidentally consumed them again. It was obvious that it was a unsatisfactory solution that had to be maintained forever AND it was a solution which took me further away from being able to eat a normal diet.

I also tried the following, but they did not work so I'll spare the details:


Rifaximin
Nystatin
Investigative colonoscopy (showed nothing)
Psyllium Husk (helped in some regards but increased bloating)
Almost every single probiotic known to man
Fasting
Intermittent Fasting

***SKIP TO HERE IF YOU WANT TO IGNORE ALL MY RAMBLING LIFE STORY***

What solved my IBS entirely

A probiotic called Elixa.










*The short version:* The reasoning behind the probiotic made sense: *It has HALF A TRILLION Cfus per dose. That's 500 Billion!! About 10-50 times as much as most probiotic pills. I think that is the crucial thing. Regardless of what other advantages it may claim I would bet a lot that it is the large dose format!* The results enlightened me a huge amount on what other things had been affected by my IBS: skin conditions, headache, depressed mood, and of course... the severe pain, bloating and toilet-paper-wiping-marathons.

*The long version:* I am CONVINCED that 99% of IBS cases are caused by something wrong with the bacteria present in the gut. I was so convinced by this that I tried numerous probiotics and persisted to do so despite none of them giving any benefit. The only time that they did ANYTHING was when I had unwittingly taken one with FOS in which proceeded to give me a day of bloating, haha.

I came to Elixa when I decided that perhaps I just was not taking enough probiotic. So I decided I would buy a normal one without any FOS and just take a load of capsules (like the whole bottle!). Well, during my search for a probiotic without any added contents, I came across Elixa. And it turned out that this was what I wanted in the first place. i.e. a really high strength probiotic. REALLY high strength. But it made sense to me because I was already aware that there was about 100 trillion gut bugs... so I figured that I needed atleast to be in the ~1 trillion CFU region to make a difference. I had previously tried a powder probiotic which had a lot of CFUs in (450 Billion) but it had done absolutely nothing. Nothing bad. Nothing good. Just... NOTHING. It turned out that the species that comprised the bulk of that powder were just useless for a human gut...

Elixa comes in these 3 day packs. So I think I went for 1 or maybe 2 boxes in the beginning. I can't quite remember but, in any case, the stuff WORKED. And it worked fast. I noticed an effect within around 2 days. After having no improvement in my condition for years I was hyperactive with excitement and so I decided to go and get a few more boxes right away and really focus in on this probiotic now that I'd atleast got something that had an effect... finally!

Ok, so the effects went something like this:


Day 1: stomach rumbling and some gurgles and movement in my intestinal area. Not unsettling. Just a bit interesting/weird.
Day 2 am: Woke up feeling somewhat 'fresher'. No gas cloud of grogginess infused into my brain this time.
Day 2 pm: Did a pretty darn big bowel movement. Came out like a long slippery snake and took one wipe to clean my behind. Was fairly speechless and felt like I might float away because I felt so emptied. No bloat and no feeling of unfinished bowel movement.
Day 3: Started incessantly checking my forehead and the back of my neck because they felt a lot smoother and I thought I must be imagining it.
Day 4: My dermatitis was starting to reduce a lot and I had maybe 2 or 3 bowel movements on this day. That's a lot but they were all solid and well-formed and 'clean'. It was like I was getting rid of a backlog of poop.
Day 5: Felt extremely skinny and light. It was purely due to the bloat being gone. When I lay down on my back, my waistband actually came away from my stomach (I am lean anyway) and was no longer even pressing against me in a painful way!
Day 6: I decided to put this whole thing to the test by eating a lot of onions (high in FOS) mixed in with my omelette. After some minor non-painful gas in the evening, my stomach seemed to shrink even further and I felt truly bloat free. Thinking that the onions now had a BENEFICIAL effect, I proceeded to take them with all my meals.
Day 7: Everything felt great and I was now regularly taking well-formed bowel movements. My dermatitis was reduced by about 50% and it stayed that way.
Fast forward to about Day 20: By this time I had stopped taking Elixa (you don't need to take it forever) and my new state had maintained itself. The novelty of being able to eat anything I wanted is still with me today though!

Over the next few weeks/months: I was now thoroughly obsessed with gut health and what other improvements I could get. I took the occasional double-pack from time to time and started to notice a whole range of subtle improvements. I'm certain that I was now much happier in general. I didn't feel so fatigued and 'depressed' all the time. My breath was now normal in the morning. No horrible taste in my mouth. I did not seem to get rhinitis from dust in my room while I slept. Nails became thicker. Actually this was a little weird because my nails became so drastically thicker that there was actually a ridge that grew outwards with my finger nails from the point at which I started Elixa. So for ages I could feel this weird ridge on all my nails where they had suddenly started growing atleast a half millimeter thicker!

I think the cherry is really put on top of the cake once you start reintroducing the healthy parts of your diet that you had to remove when you had IBS. I really think that the high fibre foods are great for you once you have a healthy gut.

Conclusion

I can now eat whatever I want. I still eat healthily for the most part, but it means I can go out for a meal and eat anything without having to choose the most bland item on the menu AND ask them to remove all traces of onion, garlic, peppers etc.

You'd be amazed at how long it takes me to explain to a burrito seller that: Yes I REALLY do only want rice and meat. Yes, really. No, no sauce thankyou. Nope, no beans. JUST RICE AND MEAT PLEASE!!!!!!'

My sisters and mother have tried it and a couple of gym-enthusiast friends, and they've all liked it. They've also all come back to me with some additional insight that I had not had. One friend got rid of his heartburn from it and another one said his ears stopped producing excessive wax (yuck) LOL!

Elixa was basically just a great way for me to try out the theory I thought would work anyway. (a tonne of suitable probiotic bacteria) I didn't really read the recommendations on how many boxes to take or days to do it for. I've probably taken like 10 in total, but I did have severe severe IBS (in my opinion) and half of those boxes were just me experimenting around with how it affected skin and lactose intolerance etc. (I can drink milk now, btw. I reintroduced it very slowly and can handle it fine. It might have been due to the slow reintroduction or it might have had something to do with Elixa. Or both.)

Here is the website for some more info: www.elixa-probiotic.com. I've not read all the information on there because I was quite hasty to try it. Once it started working I didn't really care to read more information designed to sell it to me, since I was already 'sold' on the idea.

Everytime I take it now, I experience the same intial effects as Day 1 - 4, listed above, followed by a incremental improvement in the factors I stated. I've experimented with taking two doses at once and using lots and lots of water to flush it down, but that seems to give the same benefit (I think) except with a more exaggerated gurgling intestinal feeling on the first day or two.

Hope this helps. I put a lot of effort into this post because as I started typing it, it brought back a lot of forgotten memories on how much my IBS actually affected me and reduced my quality of life. I think that sometimes people don't just need to share their success but also to share it with details and explanations, so that people can make up their own mind and set their expectations accordingly.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this. and that's wonderful you've had such terrific results with it!

from what i can tell, it looks like Elixa is not available here in the usa (maybe i'm wrong??) although the website does say they ship internationally.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Annie! 

Well, from what I can see, you can pay in dollars and it goes on about 'free worldwide shipping'. So I would say you definitely can get it in the USA. As for whether it is available in US stores... I have no idea. What made you think you can't get it in the U.S.? I am redirected to a UK version automatically so I can't really see what you are seeing.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just searched for it online and couldn't see it offered by stores here in the usa like you can when searching for other products--you know--you do a search for something and all these places selling it show up in the search...

personally i'm reluctant to order it from the UK-- mail delays, customs delays etc plus not at all being familiar with that company.....but that's me.

hopefully it'll be sold here in the usa very soon.

thanks again!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Ah.. gotcha! I understand what you are saying..

Hmm, well after perusing the site, it does state it's free shipping anywhere so that's pretty good (maybe they have some warehouses in the US to ship from?)

As for customs problems... sorry..no idea. But as a UK resident I can say that MOST of the things I order online are from the USA (no surprises there) and I don't get customs problems. I've ordered align and pearls from a US eBayer, and they are both in the same type of category as Elixa. Had no problem receiving them.

I assume the free shipping means that they have some kind of thing based in the US, but I do not know the ins and outs of international shipping.
















*Edit:*

Phew!!!! For a minute I thought my novel-length review was going to be all a big waste of time for US readers haha!

Taken from the site:

'We ship worldwide&#8230;. for free!

Approximate shipping times are as follows:

U.K. - 1-2 days

Europe - 3-5 days

U.S.A., Canada, Australia - 4-7 days

The rest of the world - 4-7 days

Please note that these times are only approximate and can vary based on the efficiency of your country's customs and postal service once it reaches your mainland. All post outside the UK is sent by air to reach you as soon as possible. Elixa is completely stable at room temperature for several weeks, therefore, there will be no loss of quality for anyone!'


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--the free shipping is nice although i imagine the shipping cost is loaded into the price of the product itself. i am familiar with international shipping costs. and the price is a bit high for me, being retired. so i'm thinking it would be cheaper to buy if one could get it locally or on amazon or an online store here in the states.

my experience with customs delays is that foreign shipments can get hung up in new york for about a week ...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for writing your story. I thought I was reading my own. And congratulations for your success.

Had you tried iflora? Someone in another forum reported good results with iflora. I am currently trying S. Boulardii. I have been taking it for longer than a month and, although I think it is helping, I felt nothing like the magic recovery that you describe with Elixa.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Jaumeb,

Thank you!









I've not tried that one but I think the most important thing is the number of CFUs. I see it has 32 Billion in iflora. Elixa is *500* Billion per dose. It's an order of magnitude bigger. Reading back over my post I really did not make that point very well hahaha







. I'll add to it now









I've tried S.Boulardii. Alone and also added with MOS. Did nothing for me. Nothing bad and nothing good. Infact the MOS didn't even seem to have any of the fiber effects like FOS did... It seemed all completely inert









I don't think a slightly different formula or slightly different whatever, would have helped me. I wasn't going to waste any more money on 'claimed advantages'. I simply formed my own opinion and found a product which fit it. (my own opinion = needed to be close to atleast a trillion per dose). Elixa was not quite a trillion per dose but it was a much as I could find.


----------



## Trekkie4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi "IBS is BS"!

I suffer from from constipation, but my main troubling IBS symptom is daily bloating with visible abdominal distention. I have tried multiple probiotics, digestive enzymes, enteric coated peppermint oil capsules, the Low FODMAP Diet, and nothing has helped. Was your bloating only a sensation of fullness/pressure, or did you also have visible stomach distention that gets worse as the day goes on? I will definitely try this probiotic if it has significantly helped your bloating and distention. My one concern is if the probiotic would make my constipation worse. Btw I am also in the USA, but I wouldn't mind ordering it overseas.

Looking forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Trekkie!









Let me describe how my bloating was:

(btw, I am very lean in terms of bodyfat percentage)

My belly actually stuck out. Infact it stuck out to the extent that it caused my waist band to feel very tight as the morning progressed. AND I used to think I had a really curved lower back (anterior pelvic tilt, I think is the term..) but it was just the round belly sticking out. I thought it was the pelvic tilt because I was so lean and so it clearly wasn't a fat belly. I also got this sort of deep, warm burning sensation in the same area of the bloating.

When the bloating went away, it just felt unbelievable. It was so strange to feel no gas pressure. I needed a belt on some of my trousers hahaha. This is a bit too much information but... it felt like the feeling after you take an absolutely gigantic, bowel-emptying toilet visit, i.e. 'complete evacuation'. That's the sensation that best describes it now (but the feeling stays all day now!)

My younger sister and mother both had the problem of bloating and constipation and they had great results. They took it slightly differently to me. They did a couple boxes in the beginning and then took 1-2 every few weeks. That's compared to my initial huge blast followed by nothing (I eat very healthy though). I think both strategies have their merits. The important thing is that huge daily blast.

You know the rumbling and stuff I mentioned in the Day 1 effects? Well I think that feels like the type of sensation that would be a good thing for people with constipation.... Hard to explain. I'd definitely recommend it for constipation based on my sister's results (and the fact she is still using it).

Hope that helps!


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay i bought a double pack even though they recommend the 4x pack for IBS, i wasn't willing to spend that much just yet. I hope i can see a change with this dosage. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for your detailed review on Elixa man, really appreciate it!!!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

zeroblue said:


> Okay i bought a double pack even though they recommend the 4x pack for IBS, i wasn't willing to spend that much just yet. I hope i can see a change with this dosage. Thanks for posting!!


Ok, Great! Remember to update this thread with your results. If it only helps me then it ain't much good to everyone else


----------



## twokfifteen (Feb 1, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> Ok, Great! Remember to update this thread with your results. If it only helps me then it ain't much good to everyone else


I've got a double pack on the way.... so i'll also be able to add to this thread later. Heard good things from someone at my gym (he was getting bloating from protein shakes). I'll let y'all know how it goes for me....

I'm from US. Didn't have any problems ordering it. In fact I just assumed it was US brand because price was in dollars...


----------



## marvyngaye (Feb 3, 2015)

Sceptical, but checked out the site and seems worth a shot. Ordered yesterday and and it arrived already (i'm from London).

Is this the one on the radio recently...?

Didn't get it before eating so will wait until tomorrow to begin.


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

Every Probiotic I use makes me worse by a mile. Also is there anywhere else online reviewing this product, I gave up trying anything new unless there are quite a few reviews on a product.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the review IBS is BS.

Ordered 6 days worth from the US. Should be getting here next week. I'll give a review day by day, if people would like...

My main symptoms now are seborrheiic dermatitis on scalp and t-zone, eczema, rosacea, slight acne, and constipation (sometimes ridiculous amount of bloat). They mention all 4 skin conditions on their website, which is a bit odd and promising. Who would have thought an Indian male could have such a red face?

*I'm currently on*--

Colostrum, soil based probiotics, saccharomyces boulardii

*Have previously used*--

Dr. mercola's probiotics, Optibac probiotics, FOS, ~6-8kg of sauerkraut and 4-5 liters of kefir, few candida supplements and coconut oil

I often stopped the 'previously used' supplements because they broke me out.

A lot, I know. With the recent addition of colostrum, I'm hoping Elixa is the last probiotic I try for my gut flora and ultimately skin issues and slight constipation. In theory, it should work better than all of my past attempts (besides sauerkraut, but you could argue I didn't ferment at home and so not getting full benefit).

*@IBS IS BS - *Could you chime in? I know you said you had dermatitis in another post. What kind? Any other skin issues that cleared up? Did you really order 20 days worth?

Thanks again.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> They mention all 4 skin conditions on their website, which is a bit odd and promising. Who would have thought an Indian male could have such a red face?
> 
> *@IBS IS BS - *Could you chime in? I know you said you had dermatitis in another post. What kind? Any other skin issues that cleared up?
> 
> ...


Hey there!









1. I was surprised when you typed this because I had read an older version of the site (the layout has changed a couple times since I first used it) but I checked the site just now and I see what you mean. Not to play devil's advocate with my own recommendation but I'm not sure how powerful this is as a purely skin-oriented supplement. It states that those conditions can be caused by a messed up gut but I'm not sure it says Elixa is the cure for them.

Having said that...... (LOL) it did benefit my skin. Infact that was something I noticed pretty quickly. If you look at my day by day analysis i mention:

'Day 7: Everything felt great and I was now regularly taking well-formed bowel movements. My dermatitis was reduced by about 50% and it stayed that way.'

I would say that holds true now.

2. As for the specific type of dermatitis... I'd say probably seborrhoeic based on the oily that accompanied it. It was basically like crispy, flaky skin,... but kind of greasy more than dried out... (pretty disgusting, sorry for the detail!).

3. I ordered that amount spread out over time. Infact I think i mentioned this stuff ages ago on here. I've taken quite a few spread out over several weeks (maybe months!)

I enjoy other benefits from it, unrelated to IBS, so i was half experimenting with those things.

Is your main problem IBS or are you buying as some kind of skin supplement?

In any case, good luck with your trial dude!


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply! Yeah I read where you said the dermatitis is 50% gone. I was wondering -- do you now have completely evened out skin tone and color?

I fixed most of my IBS-C/D with the daily probiotic supplements I've taken, the most helpful being *saccharomyces boulardii.* To be honest, I only bloat now when I eat a lot or encounter certain foods. Skin followed suit with LOTS of less acne lesions and fewer flare ups of seborrheic dermatitis. Pretty sure the acne reduction was candida related.

However, my skin isn't rosacea/seborrheia free yet. Sometimes I have the same type of scaly skin you describe (blech, it's gross when you think about it) and I've had this blotchy red skin on and off for years. I want to finally get 100% rid of it and have just regular facial skin, not thinning, red, and blotchy so heavily dependent on foods and supplements I take. I know it's gut related as I've taken doxycycline as a kid and these problems developed after, so this kind of probiotic nuke program seems promising.

So yes, I'm hoping to use Elixa to fix the skin issues that are lagging behind the IBS issues.

Why? Because almost every review mentions skin!

On TNation, a bodybuilding website, there is a review somebody gave of Elixa and how it has helped his skin.

Another review on Makemetaller, where the guy said his skin improved significantly by day 3. Somebody else on the thread said it didn't help them though.

On a rosacea forum, here is another review by Janet1985 a couple posts down talking about it fixed her rosacea.

Acne.org poster found it cleared his seb derm as well. In a later post he says he didn't notice how uneven his skin tone was before evening it out with Elixa. Somebody else said it gave them a breakout but I've cleared most of my candida issues and that's the usual culprit for initial breakouts, so hoping it won't do the same to me.

Sorry to hijack the thread lol, but I know IBS is closely related to skin issues. After Elixa, I'm hoping to discontinue my probiotic products that keep me regular except for the occasional reuse of Elixa. I will report if IBS symptoms such as constipation and bloating resurface after I stop the daily probiotics. Ordered 2 rounds of Elixa -- may order more after day 4-5.

... So jumping onboard.


----------



## twokfifteen (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine arrived this morning. 
I'm pleased with delivery speed. 
Will update when I've used it.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Who are these elixa guys? Do they have a company page? LinkedIn page? How can one increase the confidence in a probiotic site which has just a website with nice marketing graphics and no other info? If I did not know any better, I'd think it was an online drug scam just like the fake Canadian Pharmacy. The CP website was advertised by spam, but how does one decide if Elixa is not of the same nature?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Yeah I read where you said the dermatitis is 50% gone. I was wondering -- do you now have completely evened out skin tone and color?
> 
> I fixed most of my IBS-C/D with the daily probiotic supplements I've taken, the most helpful being *saccharomyces boulardii.* To be honest, I only bloat now when I eat a lot or encounter certain foods. Skin followed suit with LOTS of less acne lesions and fewer flare ups of seborrheic dermatitis. Pretty sure the acne reduction was candida related.
> 
> ...


Wow, damn... I thought i had *discovered* this product from obscurity. I had not seen those reviews before. I searched for reveiws on amazon but didn't think to do a general google search.

Ok... well I was going to say that you shouldn't put too much hope it in rectifying all your skin problems, but I guess it might do something! It sounds like you'd be an ideal candidate if it *is* infact good for that but it may be that you are putting a lot of hope in this for skin benefits.

I would see it more like a probiotic that is so effective that you can even notice some skin improvement.... but.... not sure 'a probiotic for skin'...
I'm not sure if i'm making my point clearly but, like I said, I really hope it helps you!!









'do you now have completely evened out skin tone and color?'

Hmm... well yeah I sort of do but then again I didn't have particularly uneven skin tone to begin with. I am actually very interested to hear your results because I don't know how much potential this thing has for rectifying the severity that you may have.

When did you order it? This guy above is US too and it seems he got it in about one week. Excited to hear results!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Who are these elixa guys? Do they have a company page? LinkedIn page? How can one increase the confidence in a probiotic site which has just a website with nice marketing graphics and no other info? If I did not know any better, I'd think it was an online drug scam just like the fake Canadian Pharmacy. The CP website was advertised by spam, but how does one decide if Elixa is not of the same nature?


Well i'm not sure what you mean by an 'online drug scam'.

All I know is that the thing arrives in the mail shortly after buying it... so I don't know at which point the 'scam' occurs.

Tbh, call me racist or w/e but I kind of trust a company in my own country (since it is the UK). As i'm sure you would. If they didn't send you anything then the govt would come and f*** up their sh** hahaha
















Anyway mate, just use paypal!!!   You can get your money back if nothing gets sent. That's why everyone uses it!

Plan B:.....Contact them? If they reply in broken English then runnnnn!


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Let's steer back to topic...... Really interested in hearing from everyone in regards to how Elixa has helped their digestion issues...? Which after all is the reason we are all on this website isn't it?!


----------



## marvyngaye (Feb 3, 2015)

Took my 5th dose today. It's actually going really well.
Why does this have an effect and other probiotics didn't do anything for me? Any boffins understand the differences between all these things?

I'll finish the 6th day then I'll give my review. But it's good because I'm planning to get some more in a week or so. Had this IBS too long to play softball with it.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

That's the best news I've heard for a long time! I'm eagerly awaiting mine to turn up!!! Thanks IBS is BS for making us aware of this product!


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried this product a while ago, after 'IBS is BS' mentioned it.

The people behind it seem friendly; I had a chat regarding shipping powder instead of pills and they said "no problem", and sent 3 tubes of powder sealed instead.

So I would say don't worry about not receiving it.* you will receive it.*

However, a single 3 day course (at the time, it was the recommended dose) did not help me and in fact, day 3 caused what I will say as.. the past 2 days worth of powder coming out of me in 1 go..


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hahaha







I know what you mean, mate!

See my bold text: 'Day 4: My dermatitis was starting to reduce a lot and *I had maybe 2 or 3 bowel movements on this day.* That's a lot but they were all solid and well-formed and 'clean'.* It was like I was getting rid of a backlog of poop.*'

I came across the product a while ago and the new pack-size recommendation table thingy is reasonably recent addition I think. It makes a lot more sense. I would see a single pack as more of a top-up or maybe for someone to test it out with only a small investment of money.

Marvyn,

I think you should give some details to people about what type of IBS you had, what you have tried before, what has helped, (etc.) when you do your review. I don't think you mentioned those things here...?

Twokfifteen,

Any news?


----------



## ibsandthyroidissues (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi IBS is BS and others.

I hope you dont mind me commenting on the thread, Ive been watching this and a few other posts on here recently and decided to join to share my experience with Elixa. It's a bit of a long story so feel free to skip it or parts (I've sectioned it up for ease) if you're not interested but hopefully it may help others somehow.

*The Background to My IBS*

I went on a trip to Azerbaijan two years ago. When I returned I was very ill. I put it down to having consumed too much vodka and some dodgy meat, expecting to recover in a few days. Unfortunately, I found out when I got back just how renowned the meat there is for being quite poor quality. I suffered IBS-D mostly at first, gas, very noisy and embarrassing rumbling bloating, acid reflux. The symptoms were quite extreme. Id always had a bit of a constitution of steel so didnt really know how to tackle it. I literally ran to the nearest pharmacy and bought everything I could find. I stocked up on peppermint capsules which provided some relief from the bloating, Rennies for the acid reflux, Immodium for the D.

Gradually things got a bit better and after a few months the major symptoms were abated but I was left with minor ones. I'd have flare ups of IBS-C and IBS-D almost at the same time. Every day bloating was the worst issue, as the day went on I'd feel more and more uncomfortable in my clothes and my stomach would get bigger and bigger. Sometimes the noisy rumbling was hugely embarrassing at work. I never knew what would set me off. I keep a reasonably good diet (almost always cooking from scratch, eating a variety of foods, never yo-yo dieting etc.) but I became hugely disheartened. It didn't matter if I stuffed my face with pizza or ate a salad; I had the potential to feel awful no matter what. At the same time, my weight crept up (more than 2 stone, I've always been quite thin so was very noticeable) and I felt terribly fatigued to the point it was a huge effort just to move my legs to get out of bed. I felt like there was a weight on me holding me down.

*The next bit may sound like a tangent but it leads back to IBS (skip below if you just want to read about IBS and Elixa)*

I began experiencing more severe symptoms of an under active thyroid. Thyroid troubles run in my family. My mother went undiagnosed for years. I dont have a terribly sympathetic doctor. I paid to have a genetic test which shows I have a mutation in the gene that converts inactive thyroid hormone to active thyroid. By this point I was really suffering. The fatigue and brain fog was unbearable and was affecting my work. If I got cold it could take me 8 hours, blankets and the heating wacked up before I was a normal temperature again, particularly my legs which would feel like ice all the way through. I became quite difficult to live with.

All this time the IBS symptoms rumbled on but werent my main point of concern. I bought larger jeans, got used to wearing baggier clothes, cut out the little caffeine I consumed and just decided to put up with it. The only positive of thyroid symptoms was that my skin and hair became less oily, but then they became incredibly dry, particularly my skin and I was suffering with incredible itching on my legs. I could scratch them until they bled and still not feel relief.

*Trying to Help My Thyroid by Helping My Gut*

In a search to cure myself of my thyroid issues (my doctor refuses to help because the test results come back normal quite a common issue for people who are thyroid sick having symptoms - but not sick enough for it to affect the test results) I decided to try to do as much as possible to fix myself. I did lots of research and came across Susie Cohen who is a pharmacist in the US. She wrote an interesting eBook, I downloaded it and read it every day on my way to work. Cohen suggested that 20-30% of thyroid hormone conversion takes place in the gut. If you have an unhealthy gut which clearly I did, you're probably suffering and are thyroid sick even if your labs are normal. I figured 20-30% conversion being improved was better than nothing and started with small changes I could make. I wont go into all of them because I want to focus on the IBS side of things.

*Looking For A Probiotic*

The most recent decision was to take a probiotic. I may sound nuts but I'm not keen on milk-like substances so I wanted something that was not a liquid, preferably a tablet. I also wanted it to have a big impact. That's when I came across this forum.

I read about lots of probiotics and of course, the IBS was somewhat brought from the back of my mind to the front, particularly as the symptoms of IBS were starting to get worse again (the bloating, IBS-C and acid reflux). I came across a lot of the other links to reviews on Elixa but people with other issues (acne etc.) too.

I ordered my first two packs of Elixa a few weeks ago. Its a bit of a busy time for me at the moment and I wanted to make sure I was king them at a time when I wasnt going to be consuming alcohol (I realise that sounds a bit bad if you dont know my background but I am currently studying for my level 3 in wine and spirits at the Wine and Spirit Education Trust, plus I work in media and attend a lot of events). Classes are every Saturday. So I started taking the tablets when I knew I'd have a clear run of three days without alcohol and then planned to take the second pack after a few days break to get class out of the way.

I know the instructions say you don't have to worry about eating or drinking after taking Elixa but I decided to give it a good hour before breakfast so I woke up early and took my first batch at 6am, waiting to eat until after 7am.

*I'll do a day-by-day list for the first 3 days on what I experienced:*

Day 1:

Rumbling. There was a lot of it. Not in the IBS way I'd experienced before. It was definitely quieter. I felt a little bit sick but that may be because you have to consume 10 tablets all in one go first thing in the morning so it may have just been waking up earlier etc. I didn't really have any other major effects that day.

Day 2:

I did the same, took them early, and didnt have the rumbling and much less feeling of sickness. However, by that afternoon I had a big BM and it was like nothing Id had in years. Much like the experience of others on this forum, I felt so light afterward. I began to realise just how awful Id been feeling on a daily basis.

Day 3:

Despite waking up early, the brain fog that clouded my recent life was gone. When I woke up I was awake. I was less fatigued, not perfect but I lead a reasonably busy life. Later that day I had another serious BM. Again, I felt much lighter after. The biggest difference I noticed by day three was just how flat my stomach had begun to look. My jeans were loose. I was thrilled. My hair began to look shinier and felt smoother again. I had one sort of negative experience, although my skin on my legs was less dry and itchy, the acne Id always suffered with on my face prior to the thyroid issues popped up again. To be honest, I can put up with some acne for the feeling of health again. I started to feel like me again.

I had much the same experience with the second pack and hoped for a better life going forward.

*Conclusion*

I guess it's a trial and error thing but unfortunately, the fatigue, the brain fog, the bloating, the IBS-C, the dry skin, the itching have all come back a few days after finishing the second packet. I'm disappointed but hopeful perhaps things were just that bad I need more than two packs. Ive ordered 4 more. I took my first lot today. Im not sure Ill take each pack back to back but Ill certainly do them relatively close for hopefully, maximum benefit. I think that the IBS really did stop me from absorbing the nutrients from the food I was eating, yet also stopped me from getting rid of things as well.


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

This does seem like a Drug Scam a 3 Day probiotic that cures... and the "other user" that says its working has 2 posts and is from the UK...


----------



## ibsandthyroidissues (Feb 10, 2015)

VintageNick said:


> This does seem like a Drug Scam a 3 Day probiotic that cures... and the "other user" that says its working has 2 posts and is from the UK...


Hi VintageNick,

I hope you don't think my post was a scam! As i said in the post above, I can't say it works, at least in the long term. I saw some benefits over the course of just over a week (2 packs). But as soon as I stopped, all my symptoms came back. Some people have suggested to me it's a case of placebo effect. It could well be though I personally don't think it is. However, life has been quite miserable for me over the last two years between the IBS and the thyroid issues and I'd like to remain hopeful I may be able to improve my health because my GP certainly has no interest in helping me at all.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

@ibsandthyroidissues

Thanks for your review! Very detailed.

I was afraid of the symptoms coming back. A while ago I used to consume lots and lots of sauerkraut. As you may know, sauerkraut supposedly has trillions of bacteria. My bloating would subside, my skin would be less red. After I would stop eating it, symptoms returned in a few days. I've heard if you consume 20-40kgs worth of sauerkraut, the effects would be a bit more permanent. I only ate about 4-5kgs and it was store-bought raw and unpasteurized. Fermenting my own takes too long and I don't live near a whole Foods anymore.

I still believe probiotics are the answer. I'm currently taking a yeast probiotic, Saccharomyces boulardii, and a soil based one. Hopefully, Elixa has more permanent effects for me. The package still hasn't arrived but the people behind it seem nice. I'm not holding my breath. May have to order a few more. Rebalancing the gut takes a long time... Never taking antibiotics again.


----------



## ibsandthyroidissues (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi kpat,

Thanks for your comment. I could have written so much more! In fact, I did but I cut it down as much as I could as was a bit worried people would be annoyed about me throwing in so many issues! I was also a bit concerned people wouldn't find it useful, particularly given the other comment. I just really wanted to post because if I hadn't come across the posts in this thread and a few others by IBS is BS and other users, I may have continued on in misery. Whether or not Elixa works in the long run, who knows, but so far, out of everything it's the one that has made me feel more like me than anything else I've tried - and boy have I. That gives me some hope that I can do a lot to help myself even if the medical profession has no interest in doing so.

I haven't had any contact with the people behind it. There was a piece of paper included in the package saying thanks for the order and get in touch if you have any comments/questions. The second package had a piece of paper which thanked me for my continued interest. Both turned up within 24 hours of ordering online but I'm based in London (UK). I didn't like to address the scam issues one of the users posted above regarding the health benefits or who is running the company etc. but I did as much digging as I could before ordering. Information was limited and I'm pretty tech/accountancy savvy. Personally, I'd got to the point where I figured it was a punt and if it paid off great, if it didn't I'd cross another thing off and continue my search for better health. Another thing that drew me to them over others was the fact they were UK-based. I had considered another brand recommended by the pharmacist I mentioned (Susie Cohen) but I'd have had to order them from the US and that would mean them getting through customs (not always easy) and probably paying additional taxes on them.

I've been unfortunate with antibiotics ever since being a child. I was given Septrin by a doctor when I was 7 which came close to killing me. It's not used much now thankfully and is banned in the US I believe for most things. He also gave me tetrocycline when I was about 2 and it ruined my adult teeth (they had lots of micro abrasions on them so I've had veneers over the top six as it gave me quite a complex as a teenager). I suffered with lots of ear infections when I was young and recurrent strep throat infections as a teenager so was stuffed silly with amoxycillin and penicillin. Perhaps the long term effects of those caught up with me. Who knows. All I know is there was a serious turning point in my life in 2012 and if I can find something that helps me turn back to the person I was, then all the better as far as I'm concerned. If that's Elixa and my downside is acne then I'll put up with that.

P.S. Meant to say regarding fermented foods, I've never liked sauerkraut much despite spending a lot of time in Eastern Europe! I've tried kimchee and it's OK but again, wouldn't go wild for it. Living in a tiny flat in London means I don't have much room for storage too so I'd be limited on what I'd be able to make. I'm not sure I've ever been able to consume that many kilograms of one thing in one go!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

VintageNick said:


> This does seem like a Drug Scam a 3 Day probiotic that cures... and the "other user" that says its working has 2 posts and is from the UK...


Hey buddy,

You seem like a real pleasant and constructive fella







/sarcasm

I never said I was cured of anything in 3 days. I already said that I practically ignored the recommendations of how much to take and didn't even follow the tech claims behind it.

What exactly is the scam? It's just a probiotic. There are a tonne of them out there. It's not a new thing....

P.s. I'm pretty sure the forum mods would have booted me if I were creating multiple accounts like you are implying with 'other user'. Plus I think we got a fair few other people who will be chiming in soon (twokfifteen and Maryvn). UK is quite a big place you know. We have like 60 million people here and running water with electricity and everything!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

ibsandthyroidissues said:


> Hi IBS is BS and others.


Hey man,

Great write-up review 

I'll be interested to see if there's some kind of 'critical amount' that you need to take before the effects are permanent/long-term.

It really took me by surprise the first time I noticed a non-gut related improvement from it (i.e. skin). It was a spark of excitement like this whole gut microbiome thing is way bigger than we all know.

Anyone catch the recent 'Focus' science magazine in UK? Had a big section on gut microbes and their effect on brain. Mentioned something about thyroid in that too


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

welp i took my last (6th) dose today, so far no improvement





































fck my life











Jesse1234 said:


> Could everyone please state what type of IBS they have, and more importantly if they have Post Infectious IBS, IBS caused by a bacterial gastro infection, as I feel Elixa would be targeted for this type of IBS.


I have post-infectious IBS


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Could everyone please state what type of IBS they have, and more importantly if they have Post Infectious IBS, IBS caused by a bacterial gastro infection, as I feel Elixa would be targeted for this type of IBS.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Who are these elixa guys? Do they have a company page? LinkedIn page? How can one increase the confidence in a probiotic site which has just a website with nice marketing graphics and no other info? If I did not know any better, I'd think it was an online drug scam just like the fake Canadian Pharmacy. The CP website was advertised by spam, but how does one decide if Elixa is not of the same nature?


*Agreed...*



VintageNick said:


> This does seem like a Drug Scam a 3 Day probiotic that cures... and the "other user" that says its working has 2 posts and is from the UK...


*You hit the nail on the head my friend*



IBS is BS said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> You seem like a real pleasant and constructive fella
> 
> ...


Yes a scam? How do you know its "just a probiotic"? because it says so on the website? who knows what it is, maybe a sugar pill. I sure as hell don't believe it for a second. C'mon man, you think people are this stupid.

VintageNick didn't imply anything, just like i'm not implying that all those "other accounts" are newly created as well, interesting, you're the one talking about creating multiple accounts.

So... there's 4-5 product reviews out on the internet out of your 60 million, that's convincing...

want more proof? sure...some simple googling here and there....

- 1 page website with no corporate info. *Strike 1*

- check the domain name registration info and guess what, it's hidden, PURPOSELY, and private so they cant be found. *Strike 2*

- not available in heath store/pharmacies. *Strike 3*

i think your either in on the scam, or got taken...complete RUBBISH as they say

...what a joke, quite promoting this BS


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

zeroblue said:


> welp i took my last (6th) dose today, so far no improvement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What IBS type do you have? (did you take it for IBS?)


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

IBS is BS said:


> What IBS type do you have? (did you take it for IBS?)


Yes i took it for IBS

I have post-infectious IBS, not constipation nor D, just irregular stools, bloating, pain, and sometimes nausea


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

moufie said:


> VintageNick didn't imply anything, just like i'm not implying that all those "other accounts" are newly created as well, interesting, you're the one talking about creating multiple accounts.


Clearly you don't realise what putting something in inverted commas implies....

Anyway, Sherlock Holmes, why don't you just email them? Shouldn't be hard to work out how to do that with your great detective skills, although you did miss the fact that they are a registered company (Ltd.). I don't think scam companies would register in a country like UK. haha









I shake my head at the amount of people that have knee-jerk negativity on the internet and then are probably normal, nice guys in real life.









Let's get back to reviews on the product. Good, bad, neutral - all are welcome. (and we've had some of each so far!)

I've lost track but I think we're waiting on a couple of people to review...?


----------



## ibsandthyroidissues (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi IBS is BS. No I didn't see the Focus science magazine piece. Did it come out this month? If so may take a trip to WHSmiths at lunch.

Hi Zeroblue - thanks for feeding back it hasn't been useful to you. I took another dose this morning. No impact over the last two days like the first time I took it.

Hi Jesse1234 - I believe I had post-infection IBS. It's too much of a coincidence for all my issues to flare up while in/returning from Azerbaijan.

Hi Moufie - I work with websites so I did check the WHOIS and I agree it was a bit concerning to find no information on the person but having said that, because my own WHOIS information is visible for my site I get all sorts of spam post and spam calls which drive me nuts. Still, he could well be total conman, who am I to say. What I do know: I found the company address etc. though. I also came across a post (in the comments) by the man behind the company on this site: http://mylifewithibs.com/about-me/. I did some research on him and came up with fairly little. Before ordering I did check them out on Companies House. It's a relatively new company set up in March 2014. You can download the private limited shares doc, a memorandum of association, statement of capital and certificate of incorporation - granted no guarantee of quality but it does give you more info on the person behind it. If you check him out on Duedil you can see he is also a director of Fyba Ltd which is apparently a manufacture of soft drinks, production of mineral waters and other bottled waters. His accounts for that company seem to be up to date. I took a punt and ultimately, if I really wanted to, I could turn up on his doorstep (you can check out the road though the barn is not visible as far as I can tell on Google Maps/Earth). I think I read somewhere he studied in Oxford and I did indeed find a former student at Oxford mentioned on this site: http://www.ouplc.com/committee Not necessarily the same person granted.

Maybe I have been taken for a complete fool but then I've spent a fortune on Colpermine peppermint capsules, Immodium, Senokot - I'm keeping Boots in business! - so I figured trying something else based on what I'd read on this forum and the ones mentioned (rosacea etc.) why not. It would be quite novel to feel better. I am by no way suggesting it works for everyone, I just wanted to contribute because those who'd spent some time on here writing their experience were the reason I gave it a go so I thought I'd give my two penance in case it proved useful for anyone else. I would be interested to know if there's anything you've tried which has or hasn't helped you. Perhaps you would be so kind as to post some links to some of your posts. I take the attitude all information is helpful and anything you can add would be appreciated.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Now THAT is good detective work!

Internet is kind of a scary place when you can be looking at someones house and finding out all this stuff, if you know the right things to search for.... I suppose it's good for us though!


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've not tried it but wanted to comment.
From what I have seen, to me it seems similar to VSL3, multistrain (some same, some different) megadose. Which does have evidence backing it up. 
My opinion from more recent research, is that it's the size of dosage that has been the missing factor in probiotic reliability, which I'm currently looking into for myself (I'm 99% certain my problem is due to something wrong with my gut flora).
So I'm curious about this, I've been considering VSL3, which I may try first. There aren't many options probiotic wise in the UK so it's one I am looking at.

One thing I am concerned about however it how it's just finished after your dose. Probiotics are transient so don't stick around for long so eventually something will take its place. Stopping straight means they will clear out quickly and more chance the bad stuff will grow back.
I've been thinking it may be best to slowly decrease dosage over time, therefore encouraging similar good bacteria to slowly refill the gap a bit at a time. 
That's just my rambling thoughts though...


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

zeroblue said:


> *welp i took my last (6th) dose today, so far no improvement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr120 said:


> a single 3 day course (at the time, it was the recommended dose) *did not help me and in fact, day 3 caused what I will say as.. the past 2 days worth of powder coming out of me in 1 go.*.


http://www.makemetaller.org/index.php?topic=7174.0



> i recently spent $25 and bought this. * it made absolutely no difference whatsoever, in any way shape or form*.
> 
> i'm just glad it was only $25 total and not more, or i'd have been pissed.


http://www.acne.org/messageboard/topic/320893-people-who-break-out-from-probiotics/page-4



> So I just tried Elixa. *Gave me the worst breakout I've had all year.*
> 
> *Personally I think it's strange for a product to claim "The #1 probiotic in the world" and yet hasn't moved past selling on eBay.*
> 
> ...





IBS is BS said:


> let's get back to reviews on the product. Good, bad, neutral - all are welcome. (and we've had some of each so far!)
> 
> I've lost track but I think we're waiting on a couple of people to review...?


there you go son, the reviews you were looking for...and don't forget to reply using your other accounts









just to add;

Elixa facebook page - *0 reviews







* 

Elixa twitter page -* 0 reviews







* 

Elixa google+ page - *0 reviews







*


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh.... it's clear now:

Angry internet troll or Ex-employee?

Nobody normal would have the time and inclination to scour the internet to cherry-pick bad reviews, ignoring any good or neutral ones and then post them all up here.

Not one of your points makes it a scam.

Twitter, google plus etc.?? What the hell... talk about scraping the barrel.

I honestly think that if this is your reaction to someone making a review of a product (after being asked on here several times) then you have some kind of mental problem and I do not wish to antagonise you.

Funny thing is.... this guy hasn't even tried it!!! And he hates it so much already!!









Like I said, if you really think I'm making multiple accounts on here then a mod would just check some of my data (ip?) and boot me right off. But if i was trying to promote this, why would I be making accounts to give neutral or negative reviews!?!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Noodles87 said:


> I've not tried it but wanted to comment.
> From what I have seen, to me it seems similar to VSL3, multistrain (some same, some different) megadose. Which does have evidence backing it up.
> My opinion from more recent research, is that it's the size of dosage that has been the missing factor in probiotic reliability, which I'm currently looking into for myself (I'm 99% certain my problem is due to something wrong with my gut flora).
> So I'm curious about this, I've been considering VSL3, which I may try first. There aren't many options probiotic wise in the UK so it's one I am looking at.
> ...


Yeah VSL3 has plenty of clinical studies behind it. Give it a go. It may suit you. I hear it's targeted at ulcerative colitis which is like IBS.

But wait.... VSL3 doesn't even have a Google Plus page at all!!!??? OMG. That's like the gold standard for a scam!!!! /sarcasm

Regarding your last point: Yeah this is something I'm really interested in too. I'd like to experiment with a few people on here to find some kind of method for 'locking in' the benefits.

I have a feeling that this thread is going to get a little side-tracked though, by one particularly vociferous 'scam-crusader'.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

IBS is BS said:


> Oh.... it's clear now:
> 
> Angry internet troll or Ex-employee?
> 
> ...


whoa whoa whoa, look at you fella, getting a little worked up. Maybe you have a lot more invested in Elixa ??? interesting...

and I didn't scour, the links to those reviews were posted in this thread. You probably jumped the gun and didn't read them through did ya...

and the twitter, goggle and facebook links are on the Elixa website...so not really scraping, I just clicked the links...don't you think there'd be some social media chatter about it?? THERE'S NONE!!!

and to make it "CLEAR", i never said i hated it, i just think it's a scam...well lets be honest, it is

sorry buddy, i will not let people like you give false hope to others and have them throw away their money.if your in on the scam, shame on you, if not, sorry that you got taken

as for your insults;


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

I didn't want to post any more until I actually tried the product, but I feel the need to respond.

@moufie-- It's *good to be skeptical*. However, for someone who's been on this forum for 11+ years, you don't seem to know how to be helpful in a thread. You bash *IBS is BS even though he's been a member longer than the company has been around*, as far as I can tell. He even got MOD approval before posting this thread.

Question the company. Question the product. Question the results. But flat out say it's a scam because the website tries to be informative and pleasing to the eye? Come on man... at least do some research.

*On the actual product*

Probiotics such as VSL#3 and Saccharomyces Boulardii (the strain) have A LOT of clinical studies behind them. Both have solved many people's IBS, candida, and skin issues. Lactobacillus and Bifidobacteria strains also have a proven track record for those with digestive issues. This product contains the latter, and supposedly LOTS of it. In my other post, I showed the many different good reviews this product has gotten online... from members on forums who've been around for YEARS. *Why would forum members suddenly, after years of having rosacea/candida/leaky gut/gut dysbiosis/IBS, fall for a scam? *My guess is the product is legitimate, *but like any other product specified to target a disease,* people have had good or bad experiences with it.

*Probiotics and Acne*

You posted a lot from acne.org... I don't know if you have acne like I did, but I've done my research. I didn't want to post it because it's an IBS forum, but I'm going to humor you because you decided to pick apart reviews of Elixa for some people on acne.org.

Gut Flora and Acne

There's a lot of research on probiotics and the skin. This guy sums a lot of it up. In fact, the 1-2 people that had bad results from the advice on this thread later on became clear and started to reintroduce many foods into their diet. Could it have been the probiotics? Meh, who knows...

YES probiotics can magically clear you up or break you out.

*Why ELIXA and other probiotics might give you an initial breakout? *If you have candida or leaky gut (often through antibiotic usage), probiotics can attempt to heal the gut. However, when probiotics kill candida spores, they release lots of toxins and can make you sick/break you out. This is called the Herxheimer Reaction, or die off, and is well documented. If you were like me and tried low dose probiotics (1 billion - 30 billion) then you BROKE OUT and candida wouldn't die completely. This would cause a constant die off reaction. I broke out for many months simply due to taking low dose probiotics thinking it would fix my situation. I began taking super high dose probiotics such as sauerkraut and yeast-fighting probiotics such as Saccharomyces boulardii and after a major die off, cleared up my skin 80% and have regular bowel movements.

IBS and Acne are similar. They are hard to solve, can be caused by multiple things, and can ruin your life.

I've been to hell and back trying to figure out the root cause of both. And while I have fixed the majority of my symptoms, I'm not stopping until I can clear both up and lead a regular life again --- WITHOUT having to take daily supplements.

*As for the company*... They seem new. I emailed them asking for testimonials regarding their product and skin issues. They responded very quickly and said they are actually in the process of contacting retailers. Hey, it might be a scam. *But the research ibsandthyroidissues has conducted and the prompt email reply I received makes me believe the company isn't a scam. *

Their facebook page has only been around since Summer 2014.

You speak with such confidence thinking they're a scam... which is making me wonder why you're so against something that has gotten good, bad, and average reviews.* Go ahead and e-mail them.*


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

kpat said:


> @moufie-- It's *good to be skeptical*. However, for someone who's been on this forum for 11+ years, you don't seem to know how to be helpful in a thread. You bash *IBS is BS even though he's been a member longer than the company has been around*, as far as I can tell. He even got MOD approval before posting this thread.
> 
> Question the company. Question the product. Question the results. But flat out say it's a scam because the website tries to be informative and pleasing to the eye? Come on man... at least do some research.


i've been a member since 2003, ibsisbs since 2012, the company 2014, *you last week...and you've only posted in this thread*









i've done enough homework, the website is pure marketing, as is the OP (pictures, colors, links, the whole nine).

i suppose you didn't read all my replies why i think its a scam?

Google any other reputable probiotic and you'll find a wealth of information, *this product has nothing*...

As for the acne sites, the links were posted by someone else earlier in this thread, i just followed up reading the entire threads

i'm against it because of the claims, cure in 3 days, really?? and also because there is *0 evidence that the product is legit*.

So getting a reply from them tells you that they're legit? are you kidding me?

Maybe ibsisbs is cured because of placebo effect, who knows.

anyway, i have the right to my opinion and will do whatever needed to protect people from what i believe is a scam...anyone who hasn't been hit with a stupid stick knows better than to fall for these claims, and those who have been taken out of desperation have learned their lesson and probably wont fall for it again


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Look. I think I get you. You see yourself as a sort of internet-hero defending everyone out there from evil companies. A crusader.. of sorts. That's fantastic. I think it's ok to be sceptical and there needs to be people on both ends of the spectrum.

But.... now you're grasping at thin air, reduced to making things up and hoping someone will take your word for it.

'i'm against it because of the claims, cure in 3 days, really??'

Great point.... except I don't see *anywhere* where it says that! And I don't see anyone on here making any claims even close to that









I don't care what you say about this company or product but you are calling ME a liar/spammer or whatever.

Let's just look at things another way:

I see in your sig that you've posted a review of Align. How odd... because there does not appear to be any google+, twitter or whatever for that brand. So I guess you got scammed!

Spare me the internet memes and grandiose conspiracy theorist style revelations.

'anyway, i have the right to my opinion and will do whatever needed to protect people from what i believe is a scam'

Agreed. Just like Lord Voltaire said.

Remember that I also have the right to come on here and share my experience of what helped ME. That's what you are trying to shut down here. I explained at length my IBS type and what i've tried. You act like I've come and spammed some links for the new cure to cancer.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

@moufie

*Yeah I made an account simply to try this product out and give a review. I probably will not give a review anymore.* Usually when I lurk on these forums it's from a google search and the topic or post is from 2008 or something. When I saw that this topic was posted February 2015, I decided to join the forum for the sole reason of being a tester. I've always lurked ibsgroup, curezone, candidaforum, etc. I'm a member in a rosacea forum because IBS was only a side issue until my last round of antibiotics, where I've been fluctuating between IBS-C and IBS-D until probiotics have sort of stopped the IBS-D, leaving me with mostly constipation/bloating.

My point still stands. IBSisBS has been a forum member longer than the company has been around.

*Cure in 3 days.* Let's be honest. If you're on this forum, you don't expect to be cured in 3 days. Elixa probiotics, however, pack more probiotics than most other manufacturers. If the claim that they have 1.5 trillion bacteria / 3 days dose is true, then relief can be found within a week for some who have bad gut flora. If you've tried products like VSL #3 or eaten fermented foods such as sauerkraut, kimchi, kombucha, or kefir... relief can happen instantly. Drink or eat enough of it, then people forget they ever had these issues. I've read it countless times on those curezone and candidaforums. Especially those people who were on antibiotics.

This is all assuming that there indeed is 500 billion CFU/ day dose in those capsules. Maybe there isn't and there's substantially less. Maybe it's all sugar. In which case, like many other probiotic brands, the product would be a scam.

Just to put it in perspective... Align has 1 billion CFU, Elixa has 500 billion CFU. Different strains, but you may get the point.

*Questioning the company. *Sending emails back promptly means they're a transparent company. If you asked them a few questions and they don't respond at all or give you some crappy response, please make it apparent in this forum. I think it's necessary. Sadly, you choose not to email them asking legitimate questions. "Why do you guys not have an 'About Us' page? Can you show me how your product contains the 500 billion CFU count that you claim?" etc. Instead, you quickly dismiss the company, their product, and those who found relief through it.

And I don't think many brands have clinical studies except VSL #3... Certain strains have studies such as S. boulardii. In comparison to all the other probiotics I've tried, Elixa probiotic closely resembles VSL #3. A few strains are different, similar CFU numbers, and Elixa uses pills instead of powder.

Anyway, I did join simply to test out the probiotic. According to their website I'm supposed to receive it today or tomorrow, *but I'll hold off on giving a review* and may just post it in the rosacea forum if it helps them.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

IBS is BS said:


> Look. I think I get you. You see yourself as a sort of internet-hero defending everyone out there from evil companies. A crusader.. of sorts. That's fantastic. I think it's ok to be sceptical and there needs to be people on both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> But.... now you're grasping at thin air, reduced to making things up and hoping someone will take your word for it.
> 
> ...


ok, you've said what you want about me, lets move on...

now what do you have to say to zeroblue and mr120 who read your "review", went for it, and got* 0 benefit and money thrown away*????


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

If we took that attitude to the majority of "cures" that appear on this site then no one would ever get any relief from ibs and it would be a very sad situation for ibs sufferers. 
Plus a lot of ibs treatments have low success rates because each persons ibs is being caused by different things, so there will never be a product that will cure everyone.
As the medical community are unable to cure us, we have to do our own research and experimentation. And it's important we share our results. Sometimes people are willing to be guinea pigs, just incase.

You have provided your concerns, whilst legitimate, maybe let it go now? Leave people to read your opinion and make up their own minds.


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

From what I have read about VSL3, people say it can take 2 weeks to a few months to take affect, so the short package sizes do make me question whether they are enough?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

moufie said:


> now what do you have to say to zeroblue and mr120 who read your "review", went for it, and got* 0 benefit and money thrown away*????


Ok, now this is something i can discuss pleasantly. Finally!

I think Mr120 took a powder version right? According to the site one of the main differences is the encapsulation technology. Surely providing it without a capsule would defeat this advantage. It explains why it may not have had any effect. But it does make me wonder why they gave it him at all.

As for zeroblue, well apparently he has post-infectious IBS and it did nothing. I believe him. But isn't that the outcome for 90% of people when trying all the other probiotics out there? Why would we all be on a forum right now if there was some product that could cure it.

I never said anything about this curing anyone other than myself. I specifically capitalised the word 'MY' in the thread title. I've been through all this before. Year and years of searching forums for fixes to health problems. The most useful posts are ones that just state how it worked for the USER. Not that it is some wonder-drug.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Noodles87 said:


> From what I have read about VSL3, people say it can take 2 weeks to a few months to take affect, so the short package sizes do make me question whether they are enough?


Bingo!

Like i've said, I completely ignored the site recommendations and took way more than just 1-2. This is undoubtedly part of why it has caused a long-term benefit for me.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I read through some of the responses flooding through last night but I don't have time to sit here and read the rest. How does something positive, always have to be turned into a negative by someone? How about instead of claiming a "scam" straight up, and focusing on the negative, wait until you actually have PROOF? Yes I've caps locked that KEY word since you seem to like to make a point.

We have all been battling this for years and we are over it. We want to hear from other people with this condition. I was the original person who stumbled across a post from IBS is BS on ANOTHER topic post, and I asked him to please tell me what he used as he had not named Elixa at that stage. He then got approval from the page admin before he made a beneficial post for all of us to see. We are all old enough to make the decision for ourselves whether we want to give it a go or not.

This company, owned by Karl Seddon, is only new. This guy has graduated uni in biomedical science. He has worked to come up with this product. It IS only new. It might work for some and might not for someone else... That could be because we all have different types of bacteria strains that we were infected with due to our initial food poisoning episode. But for Gods sake, someone, at anytime, all over the world, could be smart enough to come up with something that actually helps or even cures something we have been struggling with for a long time. Do you think we should just have nothing to do with it because of scepticism? How would a cure for any disease or disorder ever be found if we just didn't bother with any new potentially beneficial product? Products and companies all have to start from somewhere, and obviously in the beginning stages when Karl is trying to promote his new product there isn't going to be much information on the WWW for all of us to see. It is a NEW product. Sure, wait for CLINICAL trials if you are hesitant or unsure, but I've waited 9 years to be free of this IBS that has brought me to the brink of some very dark places and back, I am not waiting around.

I am from Australia and I have ordered my initial batch last week, I am waiting to receive. I have been in touch with Karl and he responded to me within hours with a detailed response that I am happy with.

But hey, if it does turn out to be a scam, then I'm the fool and I will update the post to inform everyone, but it doesn't mean I'm not going to try first. I have cried and begged for something to come out that actually helps me and I am going to stop at nothing to get results. I will never give up.

"Moufie" If you want to go on about a scam, can you please make a new topic post and put your negativity on there and stop bashing everyone. We, I assume, all have IBS and we are meant to all be here to support each other.

IBS is BS, thank you. Thank you for taking the time out of your day to do up a huge topic post like you did, explaining the benefits you've received from Elixa. It worked for you. If you could help even one more person that has read your post then you have done something great. You didn't have to tell us about it, you could of just gone on living your life, so I appreciate the time you have taken.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Great post, agreed with all points. And thanks for appreciating my review. That's more like it! 

It seems this guy has been properly detectived now! I wonder if he knows. I would love to see the guy's face if he ever googles himself and finds people in this thread talking about arriving at his house using google earth (although that gentleman was actually being nice!). HAHAHA!

I can't believe how much info you can find out about people with a few quick searches online :O

Let's hear back from some more people who have it. There was a guy from U.S. who ordered some. (i'm sure mods can verify he is from US if it comes to that)

Well this thread has certainly turned out more interesting than I thought!!!


----------



## twokfifteen (Feb 1, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> Let's hear back from some more people who have it. There was a guy from U.S. who ordered some. (i'm sure mods can verify he is from US if it comes to that)


If you're referring to me then forget about it! Lol 
After reading all that other guy has posted at you, I'm not going to bother typing anything unless a mod verifies I am from US. Not getting accused of lieing by some random on the internet.

I am, however, ordering some more. Hint: That's a good thing. 
But I'm not wasting my time with a full review. Maybe later after this next round.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll shut up now. I'm curious to see the reviews of the new users on the site.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just received mine! Will begin tomorrow 😊


----------



## twokfifteen (Feb 1, 2015)

moufie said:


> I'll shut up now. I'm curious to see the reviews of the new users on the site.


Hmm...
Ok, i'll take a chance. But i'm just going to review my first few days. I'll not bother to make it all neat. I don't really have time.
First time I took it I wanted to give it as best a chance as possible. So i took the capsules in the morning before work and decided to miss breakfast. I drank a whole litre of water over the 30 minutes straight after taking them (yes, a whole litre!). I went to work and started getting this really hungry feeling in my stomach. Like when you haven't eaten for a while and it feels so empty. I skip breakfast occasionally, so I know that wasn't the cause of the feeling. I wanted to continue to not eat until midday, so I decided to drink coffee.
I don't know why, but I added milk to my coffee which I usually don't do. Coffee tends to have a slight laxative effect on me as it is. About mid-morning I felt this sort of feeling like I needed to rush to the bathroom (like the feeling of diarrhoea). My guts seemed to be really working in overdrive or something, but i felt no nausea. I was thinking, what the hell!? I rushed to the bathroom thinking I was going to have explosive D, but then all that happened was a (large) bowel movement similar to Bristol Type 1 (hard, round pellets). I was surprised. Infact I felt significantly better after that and the thing came out quite clean (only a single wipe required). That was odd.... but i felt good and decided it was overall a good thing but was not sure whether it was drinking coffee on empty stomach or the milk or all those capsules with all the water.
Next morning I actually had no pain in my gut. I usually wake up with some pain and need to fart a lot to get rid of it. Yeah sometimes I actually go and sit on the toilet in the morning to fart!! But the next morning it was ok. I figured this was due to the previous day's evacuation of my entire bowels! 
So right at this point I was thinking that it was not working as I'd expected or as it was intended but it was actually benefitting me in some way, so I was hopeful.
Next day I noticed a small (possibly unrelated thing). No sleep surrounding my eyelids. I would have discounted that but then I also noticed smoother skin when taking a shower and less waxy ears. I do NOT think that this is something for skin conditions though. It was subtle. Like reducing inflamed look of the face in the morning and slightly smoother skin when bathing. Not something that is going to cure a major dermatological problem (in my opinion).
But it was quite surprising that it would do that. I'm not sure whether I would have noticed it or connected it to Elixa if I hadn't read other people mentioning it. 
Anyway, by the third-fourth-fifth day the main improvement was my stool consistency. I'd gone from taking really messy and long visits to the bathroom, to better-formed 'clean' bowel movements. I also felt a bit empty in my stomach. It made me feel quite hungry and my appetite did increase. I think this is some kind of adaptation to not being bloated by gas. 
Overall it did something much more significant than anything else I've tried (apart from some of the serious pharmaceutical things like laxatives etc.). I've ordered more after reading here that the effects might wear off.
The downside to it is that you start to eat crap again because you feel like you can get away with it. That's probably a pro to most people but IBS has done a good job of making me eat healthily for a long time which has had other benefits (lean physique). In my office people are bringing in donuts and muffins all the time, and my lactose intolerance kept me away from them most of the time! I've not tested this with lots of milk yet. I don't want to push it too hard while I'm still taking it. Maybe I need to keep eating IBS friendly to maintain these results. My condition wasn't as bad as some people I've read on here, so I can't say how effective it would be for them. I doubt i was a medical-grade case of IBS, if that makes sense.


----------



## ibsandthyroidissues (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting an update twokfifteen. I think enjoying myself a little bit too much after the first round and it probably put me a few steps back so am in the same position, going to keep eating a clean diet, take more doses for a longer time period and attend fewer works leaving parties (hopefully).

Jesse1234 - good luck with the trial. Let us know how you get on.

I realise my slightly excessive investigation into the owner of Elixa might have come across a bit mental! I don't plan on turning up on his doorstep! Was just making a point. I went to an investigative journalism conference years ago and one of the speakers had unearthed lots of offshore accounts for a certain company (won't name as don't want to get in trouble) and I found it quite interesting.

If I get any good or bad changes in the next few weeks, I'll post an update. Good luck everyone.

Also, just want to echo the thanks another user posted to ISBISBS. I too only joined the forum because he'd written about his results and I thought I could help contribute my own, good, bad or otherwise.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys!

Good stuff. Some decent feedback coming in 

Just a quick few links while i'm on my lunch break.

Some interesting things I was reading today which are slightly related to this thread because it concerns large numbers of capsules LOL.

http://time.com/3491292/fecal-transplants-pill/

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1916296

'Patients received *15 capsules* on 2 consecutive days and were followed up for symptom resolution and adverse events for up to 6 months.'

http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/IDWeek/42044

'Feces donors provided roughly 100 grams of feces, which was suspended in 600 to 800 mL of saline, and was then centrifuged, decanted, and re-suspended to allow for micropipetting into 0.47 mL capsules, which were then each overcapsuled with #0- and #00-sized gelatin capsules.'

'They received *24 to 34 fecal microbe capsules on an empty stomach*, then were followed-up at 1 week, 1 month, 3 months, and 6 months after therapy, with additional follow-ups occurring up to 3 years.

The therapy was well-tolerated, Louie noted, and treatment completely resolved patients' symptoms after the single dose of pills.'

So it seems this high number of capsules (the thing that seemed most odd about Elixa initially) is an emerging trend.

These pills in the article were filled with human faeces. I prefer my probiotics in the non-faeces format hahaha! I think the holy grail will be Elixa or something similar BUT including some/all of those other bacteria mentioned ('Bacteroides, C. coccoides, C. leptum, Prevotella, Bifidobacteria and Desulfovibrio')


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

More probiotics can be worse than less probiotics. That's why people do scientific studies.

For example:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16863564

The link above is to an abstract showing that 100 million colony-forming units showed benefit relative to a placebo but 10 billion colony-forming units did not.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

Moises said:


> More probiotics can be worse than less probiotics. That's why people do scientific studies.
> For example:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16863564
> 
> The link above is to an abstract showing that 100 million colony-forming units showed benefit relative to a placebo but 10 billion colony-forming units did not.


To be clear, the strain in that study, Bifidobacterium Infantis, is not present in Elixa.

However, the study is good and should make people aware that not all strains are useful in large numbers. I.e. Soil based probiotics. I retract my previous comment comparing elixa to align. Different strains and their numbers shouldn't be compared.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Moises said:


> More probiotics can be worse than less probiotics. That's why people do scientific studies.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!

Not sure that's the conclusion that I would make though ('More probiotics can be worse than less probiotics')

'B. infantis 35624 at a dose of 1 x 10(8) cfu was significantly superior to placebo and all other bifidobacterium doses for the primary efficacy variable of abdominal pain as well as the composite score and scores for bloating, bowel dysfunction, incomplete evacuation, straining, and the passage of gas at the end of the 4-wk study. The improvement in global symptom assessment exceeded placebo by more than 20% (p < 0.02). Two other doses of probiotic (1 x 10(6) and 1 x 10(10)) were not significantly different from placebo; of these, *the 1 x 10(10) dose was associated with significant formulation problems. *No significant adverse events were recorded.'

What does that mean? (the part in bold)

A faecal transplant is probably TRILLIONS of bacteria, and that's been the most clinically successful treatment so far


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> To be clear, the strain in that study, Bifidobacterium Infantis, is not present in Elixa.
> 
> However,* the study is good and should make people aware that not all strains are useful in large numbers*. I.e. Soil based probiotics. I retract my previous comment comparing elixa to align. Different strains and their numbers shouldn't be compared.


Actually, I'm not 100% sure it proves that. Although I do agree that SBO in large numbers are a bad idea. (because of unknown consequences of spores).

It says the 10^8 was better than the 10^6 and 10^10 but that the 10^10 had some formulation problems... That to me sounds like their 10^10 batch was screwed up in some way...

I can't access more of the study: To read this article in full you may need to log in, make a payment or gain access through a site license (see right).


----------



## PlumpCane (Feb 14, 2015)

I heard about these tablets on an acne forum a while ago and decided to try them. I have mild IBS and acne and other health problems after taking antibiotics. I'm on day 4 so far (out of 12), currently my symptoms are actually getting worse. Hopefully this is just part of a die off reaction as I'm positive I have a fungal/candida overgrowth as well. We'll see if these tablets are the miracle cure I've been looking for or just another useless product in the long line of tablets/supplements/other probiotics that I've tried. But the science behind them is sound. The question is can the probiotics actually colonize your intestinal tract or will they just end up in your poop after a few days..

Also, vitamin d + calcium are highly recommended if you're taking probiotics as they enhance survival in your gut.

Btw, I found this place looking for Elixa reviews on Google.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

PlumpCane said:


> I heard about these tablets on an acne forum a while ago and decided to try them. I have mild IBS and acne and other health problems after taking antibiotics. I'm on day 4 so far (out of 12), currently my symptoms are actually getting worse. Hopefully this is just part of a die off reaction as I'm positive I have a fungal/candida overgrowth as well. We'll see if these tablets are the miracle cure I've been looking for or just another useless product in the long line of tablets/supplements/other probiotics that I've tried. But the science behind them is sound. The question is can the probiotics actually colonize your intestinal tract or will they just end up in your poop after a few days..
> 
> Also, vitamin d + calcium are highly recommended if you're taking probiotics as they enhance survival in your gut.
> 
> Btw, I found this place looking for Elixa reviews on Google.


I don't know why people expect them to help for acne







...... The skin improvement is nothing dramatic. For me it's about the same as before and after washing/exfoliating/moisturising (and that's for already normal skin. No acne). It's sort of like someone saying their shampoo has helped make their hair feel nice and full and then someone looking for a miracle cure for baldness puts all their hope in it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news









What type of IBS do you have?

'We'll see if these tablets are the *miracle cure* I've been looking for or just another useless product in the long line of tablets/supplements/other probiotics that I've tried.'

I think that part (underlined/bold) might be stretching things a bit here. If you are browsing an acne forum expecting to find a miracle cure and you go for something aimed at IBS.... well.... all i can say is: good luck, my friend, but don't expect much!!!









I see a big trend of people who do this:

1. Scour the internet looking for the a magic silver bullet in despair.

2. Get super excited about the big new revelation.

3. Put all their hope into it.

4. Try it. When it doesn't work as their 'miracle cure' resign themselves back to the despair stage.

I wish you best of luck but if this was an acne 'cure' then people would know about it.

For example: I would say that I feel better mood and happier for having taken probiotics and tweaked my diet. Does that mean I recommend it for *clinical depression*: *NOPE!!*


----------



## PlumpCane (Feb 14, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> I don't know why people expect them to help for acne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the guy on the acne forum (Listener) said Elixa helped his skin a lot, along with some of his friends. There's actually a study on acne, probiotics and SIBO/gut problems you can read here:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3038963/

I have IBS-C btw.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

PlumpCane said:


> There's actually a study on acne, probiotics and SIBO/gut problems you can read here:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3038963/
> 
> I have IBS-C btw.


Oh no, don't get me wrong, friend! I honestly believe that almost all skin conditions will be some day cured by some kind of gut bacteria improvement.

I'm just not sure that Elixa is quite that potent/targetted for skin...

It's a new company built on recent technology, so I imagine it has room to improve. But right now, I think that it would be making headlines if it cured acne. Acne is something that is much more common (atleast in public awareness) than IBS.

Best of luck! Looking forward to see how it helps your IBS-C!









Edit: Nice study link. Will take a read now.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

IBS is BS said:


> Well i'm not sure what you mean by an 'online drug scam'.
> 
> All I know is that the thing arrives in the mail shortly after buying it... so I don't know at which point the 'scam' occurs.
> 
> ...


Online drug scam - 1 - They send you fake drugs that do no harm and don't work either. OR, they have some ingredients that make you feel better or simply harm your health.

2 - There is the possibility of spam and malware too, but probably not in case of Elixa.

Btw, plan B sounds great!


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

@IBS is BS --

It may seem silly that a probiotic meant for IBS can also be taken for skin issues, but there's a lot of research on gut flora and skin. That's why recently Acne.org forum members have been more inclined to fix underlying issues (candida, gut flora, leaky gut, diet and digestion, etc.) rather than slather creams or take more antibiotics or accutane (which ruins your gut!). The link I posted earlier on Gut Flora and Acne on acne.org has a whole thread on this.

For example, Saccharomyces Boulardii has a lot of clinical studies mostly for treating IBS issues. However, it has plenty of online testimonials regarding clearing Candida (google search: s. boulardii candida) and clearing acne.

That's why I'm hoping I can fix the rest of my gut imbalance issues with Elixa, which may relieve not only my IBS-C and severe bloating, but also my dermatitis and rosacea as well.









@Plumpcane

I'll message you on here about acne since this is an IBS forum and skin issues should be a side topic, lol. Best of luck!


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

moufie said:


> *Agreed...*
> 
> *You hit the nail on the head my friend*
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

And the haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate.

You don't want to try something new? That's great. Good for U. It's up to the individual. Time to move on..........


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

there sure are a lot of "new" users in this thread that have come out of the wood works... hmm...


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

What's my sign up date mate?


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

Jesse1234 said:


> What's my sign up date mate?


I was obviously talking about the New... Users...


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. But if it's a scam, why would someone that's not part of the new user group be defending it. Unless of course, me here from Australia is part of the scam. 😂


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

VintageNick said:


> there sure are a lot of "new" users in this thread that have come out of the wood works... hmm...


Well, there's about 3 as far as I can see. Of which all of them probably signed up just for this thread, yeah. But we've already covered this whole topic. Feel free to go back and re-live it while the rest of us move on 

The purpose of this thread is to document how people get on with this product so we have a selection of multiple reviews from multiple sources, all with individual IBS history.

So far it is doing that!  We have had about 5-6 reviews already covering a range of satisfaction. I will summarise them at some point and add them to the bottom of my original post. That way people can check what type of IBS someone has and see what effect, if any, this product has for them. It's the only way we can build up an accurate perception of Elixa.

IBS isn't something we can chat about with friends down at the local bar. That's why this forum exists.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just to update everyone, I have finished my third dose today. I bought a 12 pack, so will go through the entire treatment process then I will post a review on my experience for you all.

It's early days but so far it's been a positive experience ....

Cheers


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Jesse1234 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just to update everyone, I have finished my third dose today. I bought a 12 pack, so will go through the entire treatment process then I will post a review on my experience for you all.
> 
> It's early days but so far it's been a positive experience ....
> ...


Cool







hope it help you

i think people are bashing this too much, it doesn't look like a scam to me at all :/ why would they give free international priority air-mail? That is very expensive and a scammer would certainly not do that.

I think it is a legitimate product, but like i said it hasn't helped me... *but nothing has ever worked for me. *Doesn't mean it's a scam.

I also tried VSL#3 no help and most other probiotics no help 

nothing works for me


----------



## PlumpCane (Feb 14, 2015)

Completed 2 boxes of Elixa (total of 60 tablets) over the course of 6 days, no improvement at all. Although the acne forum guy who took them said his sister didn't see an improvement until she took 4 boxes so we'll see if anything happens. However, I think the majority of my problems are caused by Candida which Elixa won't be enough alone to kill off, so I'll follow kpat's advice and try Saccharomyces Boulardii yeast tablets as well - which especially hunt down and kill Candida fungi. There's numerous studies on its effectiveness here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

You have 'candida'? What's that? How do you know you have it?

Good luck with the S.Boulardii 

I wouldn't advise people to take these for acne. I can only speak with regards to its effect on IBS. I know you said did (and will reply saying) you had IBS but I actually think your main concern is acne.

Why? Because you are on an acne forum and only found this place (a huge IBS forum) googling about Elixa. Whatever that guy on that acne forum has been saying, I'm sure it won't work like that for everyone. Just like VSL3 might work for some people and not for others (for Colitis).

Thanks for the review. Still looking forward to more IBS-only related reviews  I'm sure there was a guy from London who posted a while back. Show yourself!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Plumpcane,

You may find this interesting:






I've heard about Candida for ages actually. I was sort of being sarcastic with you, but there's no point. It's just another one of those internet perpetuated myths.

I've asked several docs, including the one who gave me the colonoscopy and they are all sick of hearing people coming in telling them they spat in water and now they're convinced they have Candida.

The candida gurus of the internet pick on a really desperate crowd of people who aren't that scientifically literate. (nor are the 'gurus')

They have all these reasons why it's so hard to detect and so hard to treat with normal medicines. How convenient! If you have any one of a massive list of symptoms then you probably have Candida! But you can't actually diagnose it because of *insert pseudoscientific reason* and it can't be treated by normal antifungals because of *insert pseudoscientific reason*! But buy our supplements and they will magically destroy the evil nemesis 'Candida'!

Just trying to enlighten people. I took candida seriously at one point. We can all make that mistake









Edit: Taken from the youtube comments, some links of interest regarding candida:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1268290/?page=1

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/candida-and-fake-illnesses/

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/candida.html

http://www.quackwatch.org/search/webglimpse.cgi?ID=1&query=candida


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey all,

I finally got the purple box! President's Day delayed my order coming in, lol. Not counting President's Day but including the day I ordered it, it took 7 business days to arrive. I live in SC, USA. Used to live in London, heh.

Will report back as 6 days progress. I stopped S. boulardii so hoping Elixa can work alone.

May be placebo but significant reduction in bloat from day 1. Upper part of the stomach doesn't stick out as much.

*IBS is BS*: Heh, I've seen that and AGREE!

I do believe in pathogenic bacteria + yeast (aka candida), but *DO NOT* *believe everyone has it,* like the internet would like you to believe. I have been on countless rounds of antibiotics and did development work in Africa for some time. After all of that my skin was horrible, my bowel movements were insane and unpredictable, and I was constantly bloated and uncomfortable. People try to complicate the issue but if you read studies and testimonials there are simple cures.... one of the most effective ways is Saccharomyces boulardii (alongside enemas, but I'm not doing that!). Whether it cured me of "pathogenic bacteria or yeast", I don't know... but diarrhea and constipation were gone, white spots on arm and acne were reduced, and energy/strength levels rose back to normal in the gym. Lol I had a lot of issues...

But I do agree. Candida is overhyped.


----------



## PlumpCane (Feb 14, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> You have 'candida'? What's that? How do you know you have it?
> 
> Good luck with the S.Boulardii
> 
> ...


I know I have it because after I took antibiotics for 6 months my skin/nails/tongue turned yellow and I developed rashes all over my body. This was confirmed by my doctor who gave me an antifungal (Itraconazole) but it didn't help. I'm well aware that Candida is used by a lot of naturopaths to sell people tablets and it's not accepted by mainstream science/doctors, however systemic candidiasis is a very real disease and I have many of the symptoms of it.. One of my toenails actually fell off completely because of it.

Sorry most of this is irrelevant to IBS so I won't post any more about it. Btw the guy on the acne forum had IBS as well and it cured him of both acne and IBS and other problems (seb derm).


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

PlumpCane said:


> I know I have it because after I took antibiotics for 6 months my skin/nails/tongue turned yellow and I developed rashes all over my body. This was confirmed by my doctor who gave me an antifungal (Itraconazole) but it didn't help. I'm well aware that Candida is used by a lot of naturopaths to sell people tablets and it's not accepted by mainstream science/doctors, however systemic candidiasis is a very real disease and I have many of the symptoms of it.. One of my toenails actually fell off completely because of it.


Ok, good to hear buddy 

Sounds like you know what you're dealing with.

Just looking out for anyone else who might believe it too readily, like i did


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your good luck and I hope it lasts. How long have you been on these? If by chance the IBS returns can you please edit your opening post like this:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/150438-how-i-fully-cured-my-ibs/

This helps everyone as the opening post tells them what they need to know. Does Elixa list its bacterial strains? Did you go on diet modification at the same time? Are you positive the relief of symptoms was because of the Elixa and not because of your low carb diet? Are you still low carb or do you eat what you like?

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/

This is another very interesting thread on probiotics. It's frustrating when people don't post back after a year or so to say how they're going. I hope you update if symptoms return.

I'm guessing that maybe there were specific bacterial strains that you lacked and the probiotic replaced these. Is evacuation quicker and more complete now? Hope you don't mind all the questions.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

tummyrumbles said:


> Congratulations on your good luck and I hope it lasts. *(1) *How long have you been on these? If by chance the IBS returns can you please edit your opening post like this:
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/150438-how-i-fully-cured-my-ibs/
> 
> ...


Hey!

No I don't mind at all.

I'll try to answer them in order (i've added numbers into your quoted post):

1. I've taken them on and off for quite a while now. The majority of the improvements were all in the first few days (maximum two weeks), but I continued to dabble in them due to other subtle benefits I noticed.

2. Will definitely do this. Good point and I agree entirely. I will also try and wade through all the various replies that concern people's experiences with Elixa in this thread. I'm not trying to make a thread which says: 'Boom, here's the cure and anyone who says otherwise is wrong!'. I want to try and collate a sort of crowd-sourced bunch of reviews about this product and try and make any connections (if visible) between what type of IBS it helps and how different people are affected differently. I'll wait until more reviews amass. From what I can see, there are two people who have just recently started and will be ready to review in a week or so.

3. Yeah it has a list on the website. In the ingredients section somewhere near where it says right at the bottom about shipping times/product info etc. I am viewing a UK version of the page but I think it will be the exact same other than the currency.

4. I've done years and years of diet experiments. Best ones ever were zero carb and zero FODMAP. I controlled all other variables when beginning Elixa. I was on my standard low-medium FODMAP diet that i'd been on for an entire 2-3 years non-stop, when I began. I did not vary that at any time during the several-day program I did in the beginning.

5. Right now I keep my diet avoiding greasy foods and unnatural FODMAPs (that would warrant a longer explanation). I haven't been low carb for quite a long time because of all the white rice I eat. I remain to be on a healthy diet but now I can eat onions, garlic, vegetables, etc without all the gas and pain. I can even load up on potatoes and be absolutely fine! The only reason my diet is still reasonably strict is to keep my skin nice and because I want to look healthy and be able to hit the gym hard







It's surprising how quickly the novelty of being able to FINALLY eat pizza, wears off. I went crazy on chocolate croissants and all this other garbage, right after getting rid of my IBS. It was good for a day or two and then I decided I wanted to get back on my nice healthy diet haha (albeit with much more flavouring now! Onions, herbs, etc..)

6. Yeah it's a LOT better. This was probably the most breathtaking thing. It gave me very quick 'clean' bowel movements like back in the day when psyllium husk worked well for me before my IBS became severe. I want to avoid too much information but going to the bathroom is now a 1 minute trip and feeling clean and EMPTY afterwards. It's a good feeling. And, unlike being able to binge on junk food, this does NOT wear off in novelty!

Hopefully I didn't miss any pertinent questions!

Remember that my main IBS symptoms was *SEVERE, STABBING* pain in my abdomen. The bloating and messy bowel movements were there (and fairly serious) but NOTHING compared to the pain. I didn't have full on IBS-D or IBS-C. I had IBS-PAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN haha


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

Ibs is bs. Quick question!

How many programs of elixa have you taken?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> Ibs is bs. Quick question!
> 
> How many programs of elixa have you taken?


I should have made a record of this (!!) but it's been probably 8 or so boxes that i've taken spread out over a few months.

It was the first double that I got which made the huge difference. The next 2-4 made noticeable *improvements *too (as in, not just topping the effect back up, but actual further improvements).

The last 2-3 taken over several weeks between each, was just for a bit of experimentation on my part to observe some other effects. I'd say they were good for 'topping up' the effect more than further improvements.

I remember that one time when I took it every single day for several days at the same time as having a really clean diet, my bowel movements were absolute perfection. The only thing that derails that now is excessive oily/fatty meals (like a big cheesy pizza etc.)


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys..
Well today is the last day of my 12 day treatment. Overall they made a difference however I am not cured. It was worth a try though. One major thing it did was normalise my bowel movements. They weren't sloppy and well formed. I found I could introduce more foods into my diet and have no symptoms. The first few days were actually really great! I felt so good, my bloating had completely subsided! I had never seen my abdomen so small! I also had so much energy, my skin was smooth as usually it's dry and I have to moisturize, and just generally felt well.

I made a mistake of not separating IBS from GERD. You just assume that since they both started at the same time they are caused by the same thing. So I drank something I shouldn't have an it caused a major reflux/heartburn flare up mid treatment which caused major bloating for a few days. Anyone without GERD won't have this trouble.

I also had some beans during treatment and that majorly flared up my gas. Everyone's different and has different causes of their IBS but anythings worth a try. It's helped me more then anything else I've tried but there's definitely something more to my IBS that is going to take a bit more time to work out.

Good luck everyone and thanks IBS is BS for giving me the opportunity to try this.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, thanks so much for taking the time to come back and update! Especially thanks for those specific recommendations regarding GERD.

I'm not sure I've ever really had acid reflux much....

'The first few days were actually really great! I felt so good, my bloating had completely subsided! I had never seen my abdomen so small! I also had so much energy, my skin was smooth as usually it's dry and I have to moisturize, and just generally felt well.'

This sounds amazing. Similar to what I experienced (maybe more!) and I only wonder what would have happened had you waited some time to introduce the beans and the GERD-trigger drink..

My best bowel movements and lack of bloatedness was when I did several days in a row with a really really decent diet (IBS friendly, i.e. low fibre).

Thanks again!


----------



## marvyngaye (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys!

Sorry for taking so long to get back to this thread. I didn't actually forget, i've just been waiting til I had a spare few minutes to type this.

I've taken four 3-day programs of Elixa now! I ordered a double first, then another double and finally a 4-pack (which I am yet to take).

I love it! Really does get rid of bloating for me completely. I feel really comfortable sitting down all day now (before I would feel irritable and needed to move around because of the tight feeling in the abdominal area).

REALLY pleased with these results after having no luck elsewhere!

But...... the reason I've taken/ordered a lot more than just to resolve the IBS issue, is because I've been feeling really great while taking it. Much better mood and energy levels. I work an intensive job in city of london so money is not a problem, but being able to stay energised and positive throughout long days in a stressful corporate environment is very important. I just feel.... really upbeat!

I can't fault the company in any way (whether they are new or not, I don't know or care). I've had a completely positive experience. The postage is SUPER FAST!! (I do live in UK though)

All in all, I completed taking the first 2 double packs several days ago and I have retained the benefits. I think it may be something that does need to be topped up once in a while and I definitely don't think people need to take as much as I will be doing (I might consider introducing it intermittently for the forseeable future). I am just very enthusiastic about its effect on my energy/mood levels so I saw it as an investment into my productivity at work and decided to buy another 4-pack and take it at the beginning of next month to keep myself in this state of feeling healthy.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote name="IBS is BS" post="1054377" timestamp="1424869084

I'm not sure I've ever really had acid reflux much....

You would definitely know if you had it. But it's issues with the upper digestive tract and a weakened Esopagus sphincter valve.

This sounds amazing. Similar to what I experienced (maybe more!) and I only wonder what would have happened had you waited some time to introduce the beans and the GERD-trigger drink..

I know!! I just got ahead of myself. Felt the benefits and thought I would test with beans. Oh well. What's not to say I can let things settle down and try again in the future! Will be interesting seeing how everyone else goes with it.














[/quote]


----------



## cmlltv (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm awaiting for my order to come!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

marvyngaye said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to get back to this thread. I didn't actually forget, i've just been waiting til I had a spare few minutes to type this.
> 
> ...


*Awesome! *

Really appreciate the update (even though you kept us waiting!!  )

Interested to see how long the results last for you (regarding mental improvements) while you're not taking it.

What's your plan with the 4-pack? Take all in a row or one box every 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

tummyrumbles said:


> Does Elixa list its bacterial strains?


On their website I do not find information on strains, only species:

http://www.elixa-probiotic.com/


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jesse1234 said:


> I made a mistake of not separating IBS from GERD. You just assume that since they both started at the same time they are caused by the same thing. So I drank something I shouldn't have an it caused a major reflux/heartburn flare up mid treatment which caused major bloating for a few days. Anyone without GERD won't have this trouble.


The GERD may have been caused by the same thing as the IBS, but you may have developed a hiatal hernia or weakened LES, which would need to be fixed alongside fixing the IBS.
Whilst doctors would recommend surgery, there are techniques you can try yourself, Search hiatal hernia self adjustment on YouTube- this will explain better than I can. 
Try these techniques alongside the probiotics. See if it helps.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

To be honest probiotics didn't seem to make any difference at all but I didn't try the Elixa - I just bought some chemist ones and I think they only had 2 bacteria species anyway. I suspect my IBS was caused by overeating all these years. I didn't even realise I did this until my daughter told me! Smaller meals spaced out during the day has helped a lot and resulted in a lot less gas. Just something to consider for anyone with chronic gas.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

tummyrumbles said:


> To be honest probiotics didn't seem to make any difference at all but I didn't try the Elixa - I just bought some chemist ones and I think they only had 2 bacteria species anyway. I suspect my IBS was caused by overeating all these years. I didn't even realise I did this until my daughter told me! Smaller meals spaced out during the day has helped a lot and resulted in a lot less gas. Just something to consider for anyone with chronic gas.


Lol that's a strong statement to make. Do you remember the probiotic brand? Two strains usually aren't enough for most lactic acid bacteria. Maybe you meant species? How many billion cfu?

And many people eat a lot at once without bloating, gas, and discomfort... And especially without the need to run to the toilet immediately after. I would consider spacing out meals a good, but temporary solution.

Here are the ingredients with strains present in Elixa:
9-strain Proprietary Probiotic Blend (Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Lactobacillus Reuteri, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus, Lactobacillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Bifidobacterium Lactis, Bifidobacterium Longum,Bifidobacterium Breve)
Natural Organic Rice Powder

I'm on day 9. Will give a review after 12 or so days are up but my IBS issues (gas, constipation, bloating) are almost non existent right now. My case might be considered mild though in comparison to others on this forum.

Edit: thanks everyone for the reviews as well. My results really mirror MarvinGaye's in terms of overall stomach comfort after eating. I also suffered a relapse of heartburn like Jesse a couple days in but now it's gone. 
Bacterial imbalance and impaired gut lining can cause heartburn, I believe. So IBS and GERD are both connected somehow.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

tummyrumbles said:


> Smaller meals spaced out during the day has helped a lot and resulted in a lot less gas. Just something to consider for anyone with chronic gas.


Excellent tip, tummyrumbles. Simple, but I can attest to the effect


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> I'm on day 9. Will give a review after 12 or so days are up but my IBS issues (gas, constipation, bloating) are almost non existent right now. My case might be considered mild though in comparison to others on this forum.


Awesome! Looking forward to the review


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Do you recommend Elixa for those with IBS C? I have been on align for a few years, but think it is time to change.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Although I never suffered from constipation, per se, I would imagine this may be particularly well-suited for it.

I say this based on the fact that, after taking the capsules (especially with plenty of water), you can sometimes feel your intestines go into a little bit of overdrive... like it's funneling things through faster from the stomach to the large intestine. It feels like it it getting muscles back in gear that haven't been working at full capacity. That's not a very scientific explanation.... but.... it's a good effect, in any case.

Also, on day 2 or 3 of a new round, I always get about 3 (!) bowel movements in one day (versus my normal 1 movement per day). They aren't watery or anything, but they are looser and definitely the opposite of constipation... while still not being diarrhoea at all. It's basically a really easily-passed bowel movement.

I'd feel confident in saying that it was worth a shot.... but nothing more absolute than that, because I never had any prolonged episodes of constipation with my IBS


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

kpat said:


> Here are the ingredients with strains present in Elixa:
> 9-strain Proprietary Probiotic Blend (Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Lactobacillus Reuteri, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus, Lactobacillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Bifidobacterium Lactis, Bifidobacterium Longum,Bifidobacterium Breve)
> Natural Organic Rice Powder


kpat,

I might not be understanding you correctly but it sounds like you are saying that Elixa tells us the strains. It does not. For example, in the list above your first item is Lactobacillus acidophilus. Lactobacillus is the genus and acidophilus is the species. An example of a strain of L. acidophilus is DDS-1. Maybe Elixa uses the DDS-1 strain or maybe it uses a different strain, like PZ 1138. I have not been able to find out any of the strains that it uses.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Moises said:


> kpat,
> 
> I might not be understanding you correctly but it sounds like you are saying that Elixa tells us the strains. It does not. For example, in the list above your first item is Lactobacillus acidophilus. Lactobacillus is the genus and acidophilus is the species. An example of a strain of L. acidophilus is DDS-1. Maybe Elixa uses the DDS-1 strain or maybe it uses a different strain, like PZ 1138. I have not been able to find out any of the strains that it uses.


Yep, you're right. Since starting this thread, i've been expanding my knowledge on all the terminology and science with pre and probiotics.

Here's my theory on Elixa: The more recent boxes that I received had a lot more details on the back. I first bought Elixa a long time ago when I think they just sold online. My guess is that, since that time, they sell in some stores now. The more recent box had all the technical info and manufacturing address on them (that you would expect to see on a store item) and in the ingredients part it said 'proprietary blend of lactobacillus and bifidobacterium' (or something like that) and didn't actually list the species at all. It spells them out clearly on the website of course, so maybe it was just because they didn't have room on the box. But it seems maybe there is some element of 'proprietaryness' that they want to keep secret. For all I know that might be the reason it's effective??? (or atleast one of the reasons)

I don't know how much difference the strain makes.. or whether it is the species that determines the main advantage..?? I know what manufacturers claim but I don't know how much i believe.

I do believe in results tho!


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

Moises said:


> kpat,
> 
> I might not be understanding you correctly but it sounds like you are saying that Elixa tells us the strains. It does not. For example, in the list above your first item is Lactobacillus acidophilus. Lactobacillus is the genus and acidophilus is the species. An example of a strain of L. acidophilus is DDS-1. Maybe Elixa uses the DDS-1 strain or maybe it uses a different strain, like PZ 1138. I have not been able to find out any of the strains that it uses.


Ahh sorry Moises. Usually people don't ask for strains so I'm just used to giving out the species to those who ask for strains.
Yeah the Elixa website doesn't specify -- could shoot an email as the owner Mark responds pretty quickly. I have some Dr. Mercola's probiotics and he swears by the L. acidophilus DDS-1 strain. I can't vouch for any particular strain though.

*Short History*
Antibiotics (doxycycline) for 1.5 years on and off. It cleared my skin and gut issues at the time, but unfortunately I continued to take them. I should have stopped after 1 round and begin probiotics. I did not and developed a whole lot of issues.

After I stopped taking the antibiotics, I had major IBS issues. Initially, constipation and diarrhea -- CRAZY amounts. I immediately started to take some probiotics - optibac in the UK, mercola from US (had my sister bring me some), etc. I bought kefir from whole foods as I couldn't make any at the time. Slowly I started having 'formed' bowel movements, but it was more like a type 6 stools on the Bristol Chart.

Then I started to take Saccharomyces Boulardii, which is a yeast great for candida and bacterial infections. Slowly my skin cleared and I began having type 4-5 stools on the Bristol Chart. However, it did not fix my *bloating and* *discomfort after eating*. In fact, I played a full season of rugby last year when I was studying in the UK. I couldn't eat a cereal or energy bar that the rest of my team ate for some quick energy before games. I'd feel uncomfortable and had trouble running or doing any form of activity.

S. boulardii + soil based probiotics fixed my constipation and diarrhea completely. It gave me type 4-5 stools when I was eating healthy. 
However, bloating and discomfort was still there. 
I stopped taking both around Day 3 of Elixa.

*Elixa and IBS*
I've taken 12 days of Elixa now.

*Day 1-4*: I noticed a significant reduction in bloating the first day. However, it came back as quick as it went. Flatulence and other issues still remained.
*Day 5-9*: Flatulence reduced but still there. Bloating reduced but still there. Felt more comfortable. Had the infamous "backlog of poop" and "rumbling" in stomach described earlier in this thread. 
*Day 10-12: Bloating is gone. Comfortable. 
I could eat and do a workout if I wanted. Just felt amazing! *
A test -- I could suck in my stomach and it wouldn't hurt... something I have not been able to do in AGES.

Funny because it was such an odd feeling not being bloated. It had been a LONG time since I've had that feeling. It's like I was permanently bloated since I was a child or something. And now, on Day 12, I've already gotten used to this "empty" feeling.
My stools have been a consistent Type 5 as well. Sometimes Type 4 depending on foods I eat.

At this point, my IBS issues are nonexistent. However, I'm taking a lot of products that I don't want to rely on. 
Slowly, I'll be removing ACV before meals, for example. I also only have 6 more days of Elixa. Hopefully the results still remain.

________

*Skin, if anyone's interested*
I had a massive flare up in my seborrheic dermatitis a few days after starting Elixa. This was odd to me.
However, after day 9 or so, it all disappeared. My skin on face is smoother and the rosacea accompanying the seb. derm has diminished. A big difference is on my nose, side of nose, and cheeks, because it has always had flakes. And now it's 85% smoother and less red.
Also, my hair produces almost no dandruff.
Acne comes and goes, but I've read sometimes it takes a while for probiotics to work in that regard. Crossing fingers and have also started taking sauerkraut again.

I will have to pitch this over to the rosacea / seborrheic dermatitis forums as I've been the 6th or so testimonial for reduced seb. derm and rosacea symptoms I've seen. Hopefully it stays that way.
_________

*Overall*
A very positive experience. I'm just afraid that my symptoms will come back after stopping Elixa. Will report in a couple weeks.

I bought 18 days worth of Elixa. Taking 6 more days of it and then stopping cold turkey.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey kpat









Wow, great stuff!!

Your day by day breakdown is extremely interesting. Some people have asked how much I think is best to start with and i've been saying 6 days (double pack) but now I'm thinking that it might have been bad advice and that 12 days is how long it takes for all the 'disruption' to die down and things to smooth out into a consistent improved state.

The skin initial decline and then subsequent improvement is very interesting!

Extremely interesting review all round. I can totally associate with the sucked in stomach sensation. It's awesome. Thanks so much for delivering the update you promised









Did you notice any mental benefits? I still wouldn't bet my life on it because it's all so subjective (and also.... being free of IBS is enough to make you happy) but I have definitely experienced clearer mind and a more positive mood. It's subtle and this is far from being the main point of this thread.... but i'm getting more and more interested in this field now that i've tasted these results!

The rosacea thing is really interesting. I've never suffered from that though. Congrats  I hope the improvement lasts! (or at the least - lasts for a substantial time before needing a top up)


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Any further updates on this guys? Im considering buying the 4-pack and seeing how it goes? Im currently taking Symprove but it doesn't seem to be doing anything for me. As I still have a few bottles of Symprove left, is it ok to take BOTH symprove and Elixa at the same time?


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

@IBS is BS

I felt 12 days was necessary for me. I had lots of internal bacterial balance issues... and I knew it. I'm even finishing the last 6 days I have. I'm unsure of whether I should order more though. I've had these skin conditions since I was young and never dealt with it accordingly besides taking more antibiotics.

*Happier?* Yes but it may be because I'm more comfortable without the bloat and it has put some skin conditions into remission for me. This in itself is amazing and makes me want to go out and enjoy life more. I've always been a cheerful person though and being "regular" and more comfortable is always a reason to be more happy, lol.

*Clearer mind?* I had these benefits when taking other probiotics. I was less "clouded" mentally, if that makes sense, after taking Dr. Mercola's probiotics (among others). Since then, I haven't had the absentmindedness that I normally have. That was a couple months back.

If you lead a busy life and need something quick, I would suggest Elixa over other probiotic supplements that I've tried.

Otherwise, long term, I'd recommend making your own kefir/sauerkraut at home and consuming a little bit at a time over the course of many months. I don't know the science behind it, but those that do this generally "fix" their issues, be it on IBS, candida, curezone, acne, etc. forums. I've heard it countless times.

Maybe Elixa can do the same -- who knows? I've become a fan of megadosing probiotics.


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

truekumar said:


> Any further updates on this guys? Im considering buying the 4-pack and seeing how it goes? Im currently taking Symprove but it doesn't seem to be doing anything for me. As I still have a few bottles of Symprove left, is it ok to take BOTH symprove and Elixa at the same time?


I don't know much about probiotic-probiotic interactions, but you can always resume taking Symprove after Elixa since the 12-day program is well, only 12 days.

Have you seen improvements with Symprove?


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Im on the 9th week of the 12 week programme for symprove and not seen any improvement yet 

Therefore I am now desperately seeking something else to help me!


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

truekumar said:


> Im on the 9th week of the 12 week programme for symprove and not seen any improvement yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a shot. Just read up on it first before committing. If you think high dose is what you need then go for it. It will set your mind at ease to browse over all available information online.

If you are in UK then maybe start with a smaller amount so you don't feel you are committing too much money. The UK postage seems ridiculously fast so if it started working then you wouldn't need to worry about a long wait to get more.

kpat,

Interesting thoughts! It is certainly the type of product that makes one more interested in the topic! I guess that comes with the surprise of a supplement *actually working*......


















(I got the same interest with zinc after I noticed improvements (not related to IBS). Turns out the reason we may NEED to supplement with zinc in modern times is because it has been reduced in our soil (via agricultural processes of reusing soil over and over again) ergo reduced in our plants ergo reduced in the animals that eat it ergo reduced in the meat we eat. )


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmm, thats very interesting about Zinc, I didnt realise that at all. I may have to try adding that into my diet as a supplement too. Possibly as a multivitamin? Anyone else also take multivitamins here?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

truekumar said:


> Anyone else also take multivitamins here?


I take them occasionally.

For the past couple of years I decided I would only take supplements that I feel or see a noticeable, definite difference from.

It's not that I think everything else is necessarily money down the drain... it's just that it's too much hassle remembering to take these things when you don't have a clear result you are trying to achieve.

Having said that, the multivitamin is the one and only exception to that rule, haha!

But even so, I have very little motivation to take them religiously. The lack of noticeable benefit makes it easily forgettable.

Zinc, on the other hand, is quite noticeable imo.


----------



## cmlltv (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm still waiting for mine to get here in the us


----------



## kpat (Feb 6, 2015)

cmlltv said:


> i'm still waiting for mine to get here in the us


Hey cmlltv, it took me about 7-8 working days to get mine and I'm currently staying in a small town in SC.

As for my review above, I want to give a slight update.

I think the seborrhea cleared due to me using ACV topically one day. I forgot all about it until some red spots came up on my nose yesterday and today. They're nothing compared to the full blown seborrheic outbreak I had 2 weeks ago though.

So maybe it was the Elixa... maybe not. It's hard to tell what's working.

However, IBS issues are still under control, but my diet isn't too crazy. I'm a bit afraid of reintroducing foods.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

kpat said:


> However, IBS issues are still under control, but my diet isn't too crazy. I'm a bit afraid of reintroducing foods.


I doubled up on dosage a couple of days. Seemed to have a noticeable effect on how well my bowel movements were forming. Maybe it's something to consider if you want to experiment with a few of the more 'IBS-causing' foods.

I have to say that my best results were definitely when I took Elixa at the same time as a super healthy diet


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

Is the OP a Paid actor?

http://www.dominichalpin.com/Ben%20Maloney/index.html

Did Elixa pay you to promote their product?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Would you please advise in detail what your diet is - what you normally eat for breakfast lunch and dinner? A "super healthy diet" doesn't really say much.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

tummyrumbles said:


> Would you please advise in detail what your diet is - what you normally eat for breakfast lunch and dinner? A "super healthy diet" doesn't really say much.


Yeah it's subjective but my definition of healthy is close as possible to the paleo diet  It isn't the diet I'd use for IBS though. But it is the one that makes the most sense based on our evolution. For example, a zero carb diet is great for IBS but I really don't think it is the optimum diet for a normally healthy!









I could describe in detail all my meals, but I think paleolithic diet covers it well. I don't eat the same thing every day. I always avoid gluten and fast food (deep fried food).


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

You don't have to advise your diet if you prefer not to, but I think it would be very helpful if you did. Paleo means different things to different people and doesn't tell me much. I thought you said before you ate a lot of white rice, which to me isn't paleo. If your symptoms have been much reduced over the last year or so I think knowing what constituted most of your diet in detail can only help others but it's your call.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

tummyrumbles said:


> You don't have to advise your diet if you prefer not to, but I think it would be very helpful if you did. Paleo means different things to different people and doesn't tell me much. I thought you said before you ate a lot of white rice, which to me isn't paleo. If your symptoms have been much reduced over the last year or so I think knowing what constituted most of your diet in detail can only help others but it's your call.


I would not advise paleo to someone with IBS! I certainly would not have been able to handle it with all those FODMAPs it has! :O

Right now my diet follows basic principles not recipes/meal plans.

I stick to root vegetables and rice for my carbs.
I avoid gluten and too much dairy. (although i do occasionally eat bread, but not a lot and not often)

I don't eat anything that is deep-fried or from a fast food restaurant.

I eat chocolate and those types of snacks in moderation.

This is advice for healthy eating with a healthy gut.

My advice for eating for IBS is different. I've detailed my past diet in several posts on this forum I think (including in this thread and the first post if i recall correctly). Zero carb was awesome. Zero FODMAP was almost as good and with the benefit that I was able to take carbohydrates 

I might make another thread, when I get time, detailing what dietary interventions worked for me in the previous few years. I think probiotics will work for some and not for others, but I think dietary intervention will work for almost all (95%)!!!

*IF* they do it right.


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sorry but I've never seen anyone so dedicated to a product on here before. I've seen people on here explaining what has helped them but this entire thread is the OP giving what looks like a sells pitch of a product then making sure he continuously chimes in when people review this product. Plus there are randoms on here defending the OP... Plus the OP uses an avatar of an actor named BENJAMIN MALONEY is the OP the actor BENJAMIN MALONEY? This whole thread is really strange and creepy and i wish the mods would step in and lock it up.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey IBS is BS do you still take the product now? Like every so often? And what dosage would you take if you do?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Jesse1234 said:


> Hey IBS is BS do you still take the product now? Like every so often? And what dosage would you take if you do?


I've taken it occasionally if I go off the rails with my diet for more than a few days and bowel movements start to deviate anywhere away from type 3/4 (Bristol Chart).

I stick to the full dose but only one pack at a time (i.e. a 3 day run).

I think there's more merit in taking a large amount initially, rather than taking it little and often


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

And there's no IBS symptoms at all? No flatulence or bloating? And a normal BM every day?


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

tummyrumbles said:


> And there's no IBS symptoms at all? No flatulence or bloating? And a normal BM every day?


Yes. Remember that my main symptom was severe pain. I gradually reduced my diet further and further until I was barely eating anything other than zero carb (this was before I knew exactly what it was and before i knew about the FODMAP science).

The severe pain was what drove me to keep searching until I could solve it (or keeping searching for better and better solutions). However by getting rid of that pain I also noticed massive improvements to BM that I hadn't realised was actually a problem in the first place. Sorry for a bit TMI but the main difference was improving BM quality to the stage where it was a one-wiper. Since very young I had always spent ages in the bathroom, wiping my butt! I thought I was just cleanlier than most haha! Now i realised it was all about BM quality. Nothing feels healthier than taking a large well-formed bowel movement, wiping once, and being done!

Now I experience no IBS symptoms but my diet hasn't quite expanded to reintruduce ALL the 'forbidden foods'  . The two categories I don't touch *at all* are beans and sugar alcohols (polyols). I think the latter is extremely unnatural anyway (in the concentrations in certain modern foods) and so i don't feel the need to reintroduce them ever.

As for beans.... well, they're world famous for causing flatulence so, to me, that implies the human gut is just not designed to process beans all that well for *anyone*! So i sure as hell will stay away from them 

All the new things I can now eat again are things like vegetables, yams/sweet potatoes, onions, garlic (and all those other things which give flavour to meals). A little bit of dairy (kept low by choice) and bread (i can eat loads of bread but I choose not to). It opens up sooooo many foods. I could not eat any kind of pasta dish before. I couldn't use flavouring on meat. My only carb was boring old plain rice. It's amazing what opening access back up to the natural FODMAPs does for the menu options 

Deep-fried/junk food doesn't seem to give me any symptoms other than less than optimum bowel movements. I think that's more to do with the high oil content than any weird FODMAP in them...


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

can the mods please lock this sales thread the orginal post is a joke with the big elixa picture and a direct link to the website i thought sales posts were not allowed.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Done and they are not.

This topic has certainly been exhausted.


----------

